# DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember









*DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler​*Kommentar

Leider zeigt der Geschäftsführer des DAFV, Seggelke, dass er weder von Angeln noch vom Fischereirecht wirklich Ahnung zu haben scheint.

Siehe das Interview in der Welt zur Causa Augenthaler:
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...genthaler-fotografiert-hat-lehnen-wir-ab.html

Aussage Seggelke
_Nach deutschem Gesetz geht man aus einem „vernünftigen Grund“ angeln, also um den Fisch zu verwerten, ihn zu essen oder ihn zu hegen_

Ich kenne kein Gesetz, welches das vorschreibt.

Es gibt das Tierschutzgesetz, welches vorschreibt, dass man ohne vernünftigen Grund Wirbeltiere nicht töten darf.
Ebenso darf man sie ohne vernünftigen Grund nicht quälen.

Dass vernünftige Gründe nur Verzehr und Hege seien, ist schlicht falsch.

Nur hat der im Kern anglerfeindliche, als Fischereiverband getarnte Naturschutzverband DAFV und seine Vorgängerverbände es immer versäumt, weitere sinnvolle Gründe (ökologisch, ökonomisch, kulturell, sozial) in die Öffentlichkeit oder Rechtsprechung zu bringen.

Somit eine klar falsche wie anglerfeindliche Aussage des GF Seggelke.

_*Die Welt*: Kann man beim Angeln einzelne Arten auswählen?

*Seggelke:* Das ist über bestimmte Angeltechniken durchaus möglich. Raubfische zum Beispiel können Sie mit bestimmten Ködern ganz gezielt fangen. In der Schonzeit etwa für Zander sind diese dann verboten._
Seggelke hat wiederum keine Ahnung vom praktischen Angeln und vom Recht.
Erstens sind Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und Einschränkungen beim Angeln Ländersache, in den Ländern teilweise noch für jedes Gewässer unterschiedliche Regelungen, so dass diese pauschale Aussage erstens wiederum falsch, zweitens darum wiederum anglerfeindlich ist. 

_ So etwas wollen unsere Angler auch nicht sehen, schon allein aus Respekt der Kreatur gegenüber. So etwas wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die Anglerszene._
Seggelke hat keinerlei Recht, für Angler zu sprechen.
Er kann nur für die Minderheit unter den ca. 5 Mio Anglern in Deutschland (ab 2017 knapp über 500.000) im DAFV organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer sprechen.
Und selbst diese dürften, sieht man die Berichte der Fachpresse und in Internetmedien, zum Großteil seiner Ansicht nicht zustimmen. 
Eine Anglerszene kennen Verbandsleute bestenfalls vom Hörensagen.
So ist auch diese Aussage wiederum erstens faktisch falsch und zweitens damit anglerfeindlich.

_Angeln wird auch allgemein akzeptiert, und das Recht zum Fischen ist durch das Grundgesetz garantiert._
Das Recht zum Fischen ist keinesfalls durch das Grundgesetz garantiert  (welche Artikel sollte das sein?).
Lediglich durch Eigentumsschutz kann hier abgeleitet werden.
Dabei ist aber NICHT Angeln geschützt, sondern die fischereiliche Nutzung (was auch jederzeit  durch Berufs/Elektrofischerei etc. erfolgen könnte und keine Angler benötigt).
Also erstens wieder faktisch falsch und zweitens dadurch auch wiederum anglerfeindlich.

*Fazit:*
Wie auch vormals schon Geschäftsführer Spahn (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372) zeigt auch der neue Geschäftsführer Seggelke, dass man keine große Erfahrung im Verbandsgeschäft braucht, um faktisch falsch und dazu anglerfeindlich zu agieren.

Statt klar zu stellen, das es im Grundsatz immer darum geht (wie in der Schweiz), dass ein lebender Fisch für die Natur besser wäre, und daher aus Naturschutzgründen lebensfähige Fische in Eigenverantwortung mit Vorrang vor Tierschutzaspekten zurück gesetzt werden können sollen (auch wenn auch in der Schweiz grundsätzlich die Verwertung als auch vernünftiger Grund gesehen wird), stösst er ins gleiche Horn wie weiland sein Kollege Spahn und seine Chefin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
Angeln nur zur Verwertung in Deutschland.

Statt also gegen solche sowohl faktisch falschen Behauptungen mit vorhandenen rechtswissenschaftlichen, anglerfreundlicheren  Arbeiten auch vorzugehen (siehe auch z. B. Jendrusch, C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtssache), geht hier der Geschäftsführer Seggelke schon nach kurzer "Eingewöhnungszeit" die gleichen ausgetretenen, anglerfeindlichen Pfade wie der DAFV seit seiner Rechtskraft und seine Vorgängerverbände davor.

In diesem Sinne bleibt uns nun auch nichts mehr anderes übrig, als den DAFV im Ranking der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände auf die gleiche Stufe wie PETA, auf den ersten Platz zu stellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Man könnte auch so antworten auf die Fragen der Welt z. B.:
_Wie verbreitet ist die Methode Catch and Release, das Abhaken und wieder Freilassen geangelter Fische?_
--------------
Weltweit ist das eine geschätzte Praxis zum Erhalt der Bestände, teilweise explizit vorgeschrieben. In Deutschland ist auch das zurücksetzen nicht maßiger Fische oder wenn man Fische in der Schonzeit gefangen hat, zwingend vorgeschrieben. Nur in den Ländern Bayern und Schleswig Holstein ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische laut Landesrecht nicht zulässig. Aus angeblichen Tierschutzgründen MUSS man in diesen Ländern jeden Fisch (in Bayern sogar unabhängig der Verwertungsmöglichkeit) töten. Selbst in der Schweiz, mit einem mindestens so strengen Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland,  auch mit der Vorgabe maßige Fische zu entnehmen, hat die Schweizer Bundesregierung erkannt, dass dies kontraproduktiv ist und stellte Natur- und Bestandsschutz ausdrücklich über individuellem Tierschutz und gab in einer Anweisung den Kantonen vor, diese Entscheidung zum zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische daher dem einzelnen Angler zu überlassen und nicht rechtlich bindend das Töten vorzuschreiben.
Dass das rechtlich erzwungene Töten eines Fisches der bessere Tierschutz sein soll, wird sicher ein Fisch auch anders sehen.

_Warum lässt man in Schonzeiten das Angeln nicht ganz?_
----------------------
Schonzeiten dienen dazu, Fischen ein möglichst ungestörtes ablaichen zu ermöglichen. Die verschiedenen Arten laichen praktisch übers Jahr verteilt, dann wäre Angeln zum verwerten komplett unmöglich. Man kann zwar versuchen durch Auswahl von Methode, Köder und Platz die erwünschte Art zu fangen und andere zu vermeiden. Im Gegensatz zur Jagd, bei welcher der Jäger VOR dem Töten das Stück erst anspricht und dann über den Schuss entscheidet, MUSS der Angler den Fisch zuerst gefangen haben, um entscheiden zu können. Ist er geschont, MUSS er zurückgesetzt werden. Ist er nicht geschont, MUSS er in Bayern und in Schlewsig Holstein nach deren Fischereigesetz aus Tierschutzgründen totgeschlagen werden. In den anderen Bundesländern kann noch der Angler mehr oder weniger selber entscheiden, welchen Fisch er verwerten kann und will.

_Kann man beim Angeln einzelne Arten auswählen?_
------------
Siehe oben, das ist nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich.

_Ist das auch in anderen Ländern so?_
-----------------
Siehe oben, fast überall weltweit ist Catch and release, das zurücksetzen von Fischen, eine anerkannte Bewirtschaftungsmethode und oft zwingend vorgeschrieben. 
Während es in Deutschland Tierschutz sein soll, jeden nicht geschonten Fisch totzuschlagen (der Verband hessischer Fischer schreibt zu Plänen das in Hessen zukünftig auch wie in Bayern oder S-H zu machen, nicht umsonst "Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms.").
Wir müssen zwar geltendes Recht wie in Bayern beachten, kämpfen aber als Verband natürlich für die Abschaffung solch unsinniger und naturschutzschädlicher "Abknüppelgebote" aus missverstandenen Tierschutzerwägungen heraus und dafür, in Deutschland wie in de Schweiz auch die Entscheidung über das zurücksetzen dem Angler selber zu überlassen, da nur der beurteilen kann, ob ein gefangener Fisch noch lebensfähig ist.

_Das sieht nach Trophäenjagd aus._
----------------------
Was hat das mit Trophäenjagd zu tun, wenn man Naturschutz vor individuellen Tierschutz stellt? 
Nur weil Einzelne vielleicht im Einzelfall nicht korrekt mit Fischen umgehen, kann man doch nicht ernsthaft vorschreiben wollen, dass deswegen ALLE gefangenen Fische totgeschlagen werden sollen - das ist eine pervertierte Sichtweise von Tierschutz.

_Angelreviere im Ausland werben damit, dass man dort gezielt große Exemplare fangen kann._
-------------------------
Richtig, was ist daran falsch?  Nur durch gute Bewirtschaftung auch mit zurücksetzen können Bestände erhalten werden, bei denen die Alterspyramide eher stimmt als in unseren Gewässern und so auch mehr große Fische vorhanden sind.

_Bisweilen hört man auch als Grund für Catch and Release, es diene der Forschung, durch die Vermessung, Zählung und Inspektion der Fische._
---------------------------------
Da ein gefangener Fisch eh vermessen werden muss, teilweise auch gewogen, greift die Wissenschaft immer gerne auf solche Daten zurück, die beim praktischen Angeln gewonnen werden. Ich nenne das auch "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln"

_Augenthaler hat sich mit seinem großen Wels wohl nicht in den Dienst der Wissenschaft gestellt._
-------------------------
Da ich nicht dabei war, kann ich das nicht beurteilen

_Sollte man Fotos und Selfies mit Fischen also ganz lassen?_
------------------
Nein, warum denn das?

_Angezeigt wurde er von der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta. Deren Anliegen finden Sie also berechtigt?_
----------------
Um Gottes Willen, nein. In Augen des DAFV ist PETA eine auf Spendensammeln ausgelegte Organisation, die auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus jegliche Nutzung von Tieren (selbst keine Blindenhunde soll es geben) verbieten will. Sie benutzen Massenanzeigen gegen Angler und Jäger lediglich, um im Gespräch zu bleiben und um damit weiter Spenden sammeln zu können. Selbst Minister zum Beispiel aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern (Backhaus, Caffier) haben Angler vor PETA in Schutz genommen.

_Zumindest beim Wettangeln, bei der Konkurrenz um den größten Fisch, fehlt der „vernünftige Grund“ vollends. Da wird das Verwertungsgebot doch fundamental verletzt._
--------------------
Sie gehen von falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was PETA behauptet, ist Verwertung durchaus nicht der einzige sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln oder zum zurücksetzen. Ebenfalls ist bereits die Hege anerkannt. Weitere sinnvolle Gründe (ökologische, ökonomische, soziale, kulturelle etc.) wurden nur noch nie in Prozessen eingebracht, weil bisher unnötig, die sind aber selbstverständlich existent. Dazu gibt es auch rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit (C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage, Jendrusch) .

_Veranstaltet Ihr Verband Wettangel-Tage?_
-------------------
Wir veranstalten Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangeln.

_Einen Fisch an den Haken nehmen und ihn wieder zurückwerfen, ist das für ihn schmerzhaft? Empfindet er überhaupt Schmerz und wenn ja: wie stark? Wovon geht die Anglerszene hier aus?_
---------------------------
Es gibt seriöse, international anerkannte Forschung (in Deutschland vertreten durch Professor Arlinghaus), welche Fischen ein Schmerzempfinden im menschlichen Sinne klar abspricht.

_Und was ist mit den Verletzungen durch den Angelhaken?_
--------------------------
Diese sind in den meisten Fällen, wie der Blick über die Grenzen zeigt, meist für die Fische auch unproblematisch. Nicht umsonst fahren ja viele Angler ins Ausland zum Fang großer Fische, wie Sie vorstehend schon fragten. Würden die Fische an diesen Verletzungen in Massen eingehen oder leiden, würden sie ja nicht mehr beissen ..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Die Aussagen in diesem Interview kann man nur als horrenden Unsinn bezeichnen. Nicht nur ideologisch, sondern auch juristisch vollkommen falsch.
Wie peinlich ist es, wenn jemand behauptet, das Angeln sei durch das Grundgesetz geschützt?

Passt aber nahtlos in das schwache Bild, welches der DAFV im Bezug auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von sich gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Der zukünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter sollte also nicht nur kein Biologe sein, sondern jemand, der öffentlich nicht so Falsches von sich gibt (evtl. also auch juristischer Hintergrund) und der tatsächlich von der Realität an deutschen Gewässern zumindest ansatzweise befleckt ist..

Herr Seggelke sollte sich in meinen Augen besser auf Mitgliederverwaltung konzentrieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Sportlerkollegen von (Ex-Basketballer) Seggelke werden beispielsweise (auch aktuell von heute) in der Presse so zitiert zum Thema Angeln (zum Thema Angler verstehen.....).....:

*Wer hat den größten Karpfen?
Die Carpfriends Menge-Bolche haben sich dem Karpfenangeln verschrieben – Kein Tier wird getötet*
http://www.saarzeitung.de/homburg/h...ln-verschrieben-Kein-Tier-wird-getoetet,77867


----------



## Franky (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Wenn das der "olle Brunken" liest...


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Was hat der denn geraucht?

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Man sollte ihm mal das grundgesetz schicken

Es wird immer schlimmer...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Da ist er also, die "neue, junge Hoffnung" des DAFV.
Und haut Klamotten raus, die nicht nur falsch, 
sondern auch strategisch eine Katastrophe sind.

Wie kann man beispielsweise auf so eine Vorlage wie "Verwertungsgebot" einfach weiterschwafeln?! #q

Da ist nichts, außer ewig-gestriger VDSF-Ideologie zu finden, voll linientreu.

Braucht's  noch mehr um zu erkennen, dass diese "Hoffnung Seggelke", von der ich  immer wieder lese, 
nur ein weiterer Griff ins Klo war?!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

"_ [...] das Recht zum Fischen ist durch das Grundgesetz garantiert."

_Das ist ja mal eine positive Aussage #6

Jetzt soll mir mal noch einer kommen und das Angeln einschränken oder gar verbieten wollen! #4  |znaika:


----------



## bigpit12 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich lese immer nur Anglerfeindlich Anglerfeindlich bla bla bla 
Leg doch bitte mal ne andere Platte auf Thomas. 
Langsam wird es anstrengend. 

Man sollte mal das gesamte Interwiev lesen und auch verstehen. 

Teilweise sind die Ansichten des GF Seggelke in Ordnung .. man muss auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen können. 
Seine Aussagen zu C&R sind teilweise völlig Ok, auch die Aussage über die Präsentation von Augenthalers Wels. Das war defintiv kein schonender Umgang mit dem Tier und wurde klar erkannt. 

Die Aussagen zu Peta sind auch korrekt, wie auch die Aussagen zum Wettangeln. Da gehe ich völlig konform . 

Ebenfalls richtig sind die Aussagen zum Schmerzempfinden... siehe Studie Arlinghaus


Man sollte nicht immer nur das Negative herausfiltern, sondern auch mal die positiven Aussagen würdigen. 

Auch wenn ich kein Fan des DAFV bin, kann ich mit einigen Aussagen des GF klar mitgehen. 

Grüße Pit


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Einige reicht nicht, wenn man so in die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Da müssen zumindest die Fakten alle stimmen.

Und ich sehe in der Grundtendenz NICHTS Positives.

Es ist die alte VDSF-Leier, fortgeführt vom DAFV jetzt.

Immer noch kein aufbäumen gegen dieses unsägliche Angeln nur zur Verwertung (Hege ist ja Bewirtschafter zuständig, da haben Angler keine Aktien drin, die können hegerisch vorgegebenes umsetzen). 

Diese Aussagen zeigen einfach klar, dass der DAFV immer noch von alten VDSF-Betonköppen regiert wird und wie die alte Drosse-Philosophie noch lebt. 

Die Grundtendenz ist für mich klar anglerfeindlich und ein Sargnagel mehr am normalen, eigenverantwortlichen Angeln ..


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Das Interview beinhaltet dennoch krasse Fehler.
Einfach nur peinlich...Angeln im Grundgesetz.
Da kann man schon am Sachverstand zweifeln und die Antworten komplett anzweifeln.

Auch ist nicht erkennbar was an der Präsentation des Wels unschön ist.
So mancher Angler ist nicht mal in der Lage einen Fisch fest zu halten.
Dieser liegt nun zum Enthaken auf Moos.


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Fan des DAFV bin, kann ich mit einigen Aussagen des GF klar mitgehen.


Was ist denn das Fazit, die Gesamtaussage?
_"Angeln nur zur Verwertung, steht so im Gesetz"._
DAS bleibt bei den Lesern hängen!

Und nun darf wieder -wie bei seinem Kollegen Spahn- gerätselt werden:
- war das Dummheit
- oder Absicht
?

Es ist letztendlich egal was es war,
in beiden Fällen zeigt sich,
der Typ geht gar nicht.
Er passt aber hervorragend zum DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist letztendlich egal was es war,
> in beiden Fällen zeigt sich,
> der Typ geht gar nicht.
> Er passt aber hervorragend zum DAFV.


Leider auch mein Fazit..


----------



## Ørret (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Naja,wenn der nicht zum BV passen würde,hätten sie ihn wohl auch nicht eingestellt!
Wenn ich aber so seine Fangfotos sehe, dann scheint er sich selbst nicht so voll und ganz an sein "Angeln nur zur Verwertung"  zu halten, denn sonst bräuchte er seine maßigen Hechte nicht lebend zu präsentieren, sondern würde waidgerecht getötete Fische in die Kamera halten(man stelle sich vor Peta zeigt ihn dafür an). 
Wasser predigen und dann doch heimlich Wein trinken#q#q#q


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naja,wenn der nicht zum BV passen würde,hätten sie ihn wohl auch nicht eingestellt!
> Wenn ich aber so seine Fangfotos sehe, dann scheint er sich selbst nicht so voll und ganz an sein "Angeln nur zur Verwertung"  zu halten, denn sonst bräuchte er seine maßigen Hechte nicht lebend zu präsentieren, sondern würde waidgerecht getötete Fische in die Kamera halten(man stelle sich vor Peta zeigt ihn dafür an).
> Wasser predigen und dann doch heimlich Wein trinken#q#q#q




Seine Aussage im Interview ist aber klar:

*"Die Welt:* Sollte man Fotos und Selfies mit Fischen also ganz lassen?
*Seggelke: *Natürlich  haben wir nichts gegen Fotos eines toten oder auch lebenden Fisches,  aber nicht so, mit Sand paniert und mit Blättern geschmückt"

und auch:

"*Seggelke: *Die Art, wie er sich mit dem gefangenen Fisch   präsentiert hat, lehnen wir strikt ab. Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzen   muss, sollte dies schnell und schonend tun. "


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Gegen DIESE beiden Aussagen hat wohl auch niemand groß was.

Das nützt aber nix, wenn der Rest zum Großteil Sch... ist....

Dass ein GF faktisch falsch zu fischereirechtlichen Dingen aussagt und weiterhin wie damals auch Spahn für Angeln nur zur Verwertung steht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372), statt diesen Sargnagel des Angelns (ist ja der Aufhänger vieler PETA-Anzeigen) bekämpft mit den vorhandenen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten und Studien, DAS ist das anglerfeindliche.

Das kommt ja - wie bei Spahn - leider nicht von irgend jemand.

Er ist Geschäftsführer des DAFV!!

Und zeigt damit die Weiterführung des anglerfeindlichen Kurses auch von seinem Kollegen Spahn im DAFV an...

DAS ist das Schlimme............


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Wir reden hier konkret vom Interview von Seggelke.

Er sagt da klar:

"
*Die Welt: *Angezeigt wurde er von der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta. Deren Anliegen finden Sie also berechtigt?

*Seggelke: *Nein,  deren Anliegen halte ich überhaupt nicht für gerechtfertigt, weil es  den Peta-Aktivisten letztlich um das Ende des Angelns insgesamt geht.  Sie wollen es grundsätzlich verbieten lassen. Dafür ist es aber ein viel  zu wertvolles Hobby und ein zu wertvoller Teil unserer Kultur.

und noch:

*Die Welt: *Zumindest beim  Wettangeln, bei der Konkurrenz um den größten Fisch, fehlt der  „vernünftige Grund“ vollends. Da wird das Verwertungsgebot doch  fundamental verletzt.

*Seggelke: *Wettangeln ist  für uns eigentlich kein Thema, da wollen wir uns heraushalten.  [... ]  Weniger problematisch wäre ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei dem man  zusammen die Angeln auswirft und hinterher den besten Angler ernennt. [... ]  "

und auch:

*"Seggelke: *Neuere wissenschaftliche Studien ergaben,  dass Fische nicht Schmerz im klassischen Sinne empfinden. Dies zeigen  umfangreiche Forschungsarbeiten. Man hat rezeptorische Untersuchungen  bei den Fischen durchgeführt und die Reizweiterleitung analysiert. Ein  Schverzempfinden, wie es der Mensch hat, ist demnach auszuschließen."


Diese Aussagen sind bemerkenswert!
Alleine letztes Zitat entmächtigt bisher anglerfeindliche Behauptungen und daraus resultierende Konsequenzen und nimmt sogar den gestrigen und heutigen Hardlinern aus den eigenen Verbandsreihen Argumente.
Dieses Interview hat Potential .. positives!

Nicht immer das halb leere Glas sehen, sondern das halb volle, wobei dieses Interviewglas ist ja verbandsverhältnisgemessen geradezu überlaufend ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ja, und warum konterkariert er das mit dem anderen, anglerfeindlichen Dreck und reisst so locker mit dem Arsch ein, was er mühsam versuchte (das gestehe sogar ich zu!!!) mit den Händen aufzubauen?

Und dazu noch falsche rechtliche Fakten liefert?

Das geht gar nicht in so einer Position!

Und gut gemeint ist eben NICHT gut gemacht.

Da wäre es besser gewesen auf den kommenden Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter zu verweisen (wer weiss aber schon, ob da auch wieder ein Anfänger zur Krisenbewältigung eingestellt wird?)

Das kommt halt davon, wenn man Berufsanfänger als Geschäftsführer einstellt...

Und ob Seggelke die Definitionen bez. Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesfinanzministeriums zur Unterscheidung von Wett- und Gemeinschaftsangeln kennt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, wenn ich sehe, was Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV und ihre Vereine alles so veranstalten...
Da wäre besser gewesen zu sagen, dass man auch beim Gemeinschaftsangeln Fische zumindest wegen Mindestmaß messen muss, und das daher auch keine Tierquälerei sein kann. 

Statt dessen hier wieder "schlechtes Wettangeln" und "gutes Gemeinschaftsangeln" zu bringen, wo beides in der Praxis genau gleich aussieht, ist dumm und anglerfeindlich, alte VDSF-Propaganda - und kann nur jemand passieren, der weder die Praxis diesbezüglich kennt , noch weiss, was er mit solchen  Aussagen in der Öffentlichkeit anrichtet..

Da waren mir die Zeiten fast noch lieber, als im DAFV gar nix gemacht wurde.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

ist etwas OT - aber wenn unsere hohen herren und die dame mal was richtig geiles machen täten tuten, dann ne kampagne ohne champagner sondern einfach nur mit "PETA will uns fisch, hühnchen, frikadellen, fleisch und überhaupt alles verbieten, was spaß macht".  

in der diktion wärs natürlich besser: "Peta will DIR..."

aber die tuten ja gar nix, die tüten ja nur, und zwar angler ein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, und warum konterkariert er das mit dem anderen, anglerfeindlichen Dreck und reisst so locker mit dem Arsch ein, was er mühsam versuchte (das gestehe sogar ich zu!!!) mit den Händen aufzubauen?



Beispiel aus dem Interview?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dazu noch falsche rechtliche Fakten liefert?



Mein Gott Thomas, wegen der Aussage zum Grundgesetz? An sich ja in seiner faktischen Fälsche doch deutlich für Angler ausgesprochen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kommt halt davon, wenn man Berufsanfänger als Geschäftsführer einstellt...



Einen jungen Angler, der zum Angeln steht und das offen zeigt, indem er seinen Fisch präsentiert und offen gegen Peta ist usw usw .. unglaublich ungeschickt, tatsächlich 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ob Seggelke die Definitionen bez. Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesfinanzministeriums zur Unterscheidung von Wett- und Gemeinschaftsangeln kennt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, wenn ich sehe, was Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV und ihre Vereine alles so veranstalten...
> Da wäre besser gewesen zu sagen, dass man auch beim Gemeinschaftsangeln Fische zumindest wegen Mindestmaß messen muss, und das daher auch keine Tierquälerei sein kann.



Oh, das macht er ganz geschickt und diplomatisch und nicht abwertend, er sagt, dass sich der Verband aus dem Thema Wettangeln raushält und Gemeinschaftsfischen unproblematisch sieht. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dessen hier wieder "schlechtes Wettangeln" und "gutes Gemeinschaftsangeln" zu bringen



Hat er in keinerweise gesagt



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da waren mir die Zeiten fast noch lieber, als im DAFV gar nix gemacht wurde.



Aha .. hast du in dem konkreten Interview denn Bedenken, dein Feindbild könnte sich ändern?  

Thomas, bei allem Verständnis für Unverständnis der Verbandspolitik, dieses Interview eignet sich dafür nicht.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier konkret vom Interview von Seggelke.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Sorry, dass ich nach wie vor anders sehe.
Es ist nicht nur die Sache mit dem Grundgesetz, auch das hier ist rechtlich einfach falsch (das mag in manchen Ländern oder Gewässern gelten, aber eben nicht bundesweit geltendes Recht):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _*Die Welt*: Kann man beim Angeln einzelne Arten auswählen?
> 
> *Seggelke:* Das ist über bestimmte Angeltechniken durchaus möglich. Raubfische zum Beispiel können Sie mit bestimmten Ködern ganz gezielt fangen. *In der Schonzeit etwa für Zander sind diese dann verboten.*_
> Seggelke hat wiederum keine Ahnung vom praktischen Angeln und vom Recht.
> Erstens sind Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und Einschränkungen beim Angeln Ländersache, in den Ländern teilweise noch für jedes Gewässer unterschiedliche Regelungen, so dass diese pauschale Aussage erstens wiederum falsch, zweitens darum wiederum anglerfeindlich ist.


Gummifische, Blinker, Wobbler etc. sind z. B. bei uns nicht verboten, wenn der Zander Schonzeit hat.
Fakt.
Punkt.
Oder gibt das die näxte Runde verbandlich bundesweit gewünschter Einschränkungen??



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Seggelke: *Wettangeln ist  für uns eigentlich kein Thema, da wollen wir uns heraushalten.  [... ]  Weniger problematisch wäre ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei dem man  zusammen die Angeln auswirft und hinterher den besten Angler ernennt. [... ]  "


Das ist für mich eben nichts anderes, als zwischen (bösem) Wett- und (gutem) Gemeinschaftsangeln zu unterscheiden, die in der Praxis heute noch genau gleich ablaufen ..

Und damit für mich weiterhin Schuss ins Knie, der mehr schadet als nützt.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aha .. hast du in dem konkreten Interview denn Bedenken, dein Feindbild könnte sich ändern?


Musst Du mir nicht glauben, aber:
Ich wäre mehr als froh, wenn ich mein Feindbild ändern könnte ....

NICHTS wäre mir lieber, als wenn da endlich mal vernünftige Politik und Aussagen kommen würden.. 

Dieses Interview schadet aber durch anerkennen der ganzen alten, rechtlich so auch  NICHT haltbaren Sche... (Angeln nur verwerten, böses Wettangeln, ganz im Sinne Spahn: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 ) und den schlichten fachlichen Fehlern (Geschäftsführer, kein Lehrling, oder?) einfach wieder nur.

Da gibts wieder den moralisch/ethischen Besserangler und die anderen, dummen und bösen wie Augenthaler...

*Diesen Unterschied machen aber weder PETA noch die Jungs der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND , WWF, Greenpeace etc.. *

*Für die sollen ALLE Angler weg*, und solche Aussagen eines Bundesverbandes werden dann genutzt, um weitere Beschränkungen voranzutreiben (die vom DAFV sind ja auch gegen wettangeln, die wollen ja angeln zum verwerten und sind gegen c+r (siehe Bayern, was da droht) etc.), um zuerst das Angeln immer unattraktiver zu machen und am Ende (auch Aussage Haferbeck, Stück für Stück) das Angeln ganz weg zu haben..

Die von Dir genannten "Feinheiten" oder das "diplomatische" interessiert weder die nicht fachkundige Öffentlichkeit (für die bleibt nur: schlechte Angler wie Augenthaler, schlechtes Wettangeln, Angeln nur zur Verwertung) noch die Anglerfeinde der Schützerecke - die werdens nur zur Forderung für weitere Einschränkungen nutzen, damit der DAFV und seine LV ihre guten Willen zeigen können.. 

Dieses böse Spiel ändert sich nicht, bloss weil ein paar ver(w)irrte Verbandler denken, mit einem neuen GF (guck Satzung, was der eigentlich alles nicht darf bzw. zu was der da ist) könnte man den DAFV retten, indem man sich einen etwas jüngeren und auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so anglerfeindlich scheinenden GF holt....

Bevor nicht klare Richtlinien und eine klare angelpolitische Leitlinie da ist zu den ganzen brennenden Themen, nützt aber ein netter, junger Anfänger eben auch nicht wirklich was - ausser zum übertünchen von Unzulänglichkeiten..


----------



## Debilofant (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Moin,

an und für sich meide ich dieses Unterforum ja weitestgehend, aber wenn diverse Einpeitsch-Postings und ihnen offenbar folgend reiheweise weitere Postings ins gleiche Horn stoßen, dann will ich als ebenfalls angelnder Zeitgenosse zur Linderung des bei mir aufkommenden Fremdschämfaktors zumindest einen grundlegenden Irrtum nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen, nachdem ich - stellvertretend - etwa dieses hier gelesen habe:




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen in diesem Interview kann man nur als horrenden Unsinn bezeichnen. Nicht nur ideologisch, sondern auch juristisch vollkommen falsch.
> Wie peinlich ist es, wenn jemand behauptet, das Angeln sei durch das Grundgesetz geschützt?
> 
> Passt aber nahtlos in das schwache Bild, welches der DAFV im Bezug auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von sich gibt.



Weder ich noch sonstwer wird verlangen, dass sich an solchen Diskussionen mit rechtlichen Bezügen nur Leute beteiligen dürfen/sollen, die von Hause aus über ein gewisses Maß an fundierter Rechtskenntnis verfügen. Andererseits wäre ich sowohl in meinen Einschätzungen als auch Formulierungen zurückhaltender/vorsichtiger, wenn ich (mich in die Rolle eines juristischen Laien versetzend) wüsste, dass ich mich in rechtlichen Angelegenheiten nicht wirklich auskenne.

Also, als kleiner Hinweis im Detail: Ja, der hier bislang allseits Gescholtene hat Recht, wenn er darauf hinweist, dass (auch) das Angeln durch das Grundgesetz geschützt ist, nämlich als Bestandteil der Allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit bzw. meinetwegen auch noch etwas höher gehangen als Ausfluss des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts, also jeweils gem. Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG.

Ich will das hier nicht weiter auf der juristischen Ebene vertiefen, aber als Orientierungshilfe sollte eine beileibe nicht unbedingt tiefschürfende, dafür aber hoffentlich einigermaßen allgemeinverständliche Erklärung von Wikipedia genügen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allgemeine_Handlungsfreiheit

Also, nur weil irgendein Wort wie etwa das Wort "Angeln" nicht im Grundgesetz steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass hierfür dann kein Schutz durch das Grundgesetz bestünde. Volkstümlich bzw. ganz grob vereinfacht gesprochen verbirgt sich hinter Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG die von vielen Leuten beanspruchte (und meines Wissens gerade auch von Thomas vergötterte) Lebensphilosophie, dass grundsätzlich alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist.

Was ich mit meinem kleinen Einwurf sagen wollte: Durch die vorstehend kritisierte Art und Weise, gearde in rechtlichen Fragen die Unvollkommenheit des eigenen Wissenstandes derart lauthals hetzerisch zum Maß der Dinge zu erheben, obwohl man sich nicht wirklich damit auskennt bzw. schlimmer noch, noch nicht einmal versucht zu haben scheint, sich schlau zu machen bzw. die Äußerungen des Gescholtenen nachzuvollziehen oder in bestimmten Punkten vielleicht sogar zu verstehen, macht man sich als Diskussionsteilnehmer im besten Falle "nur" lächerlich. Im weitaus schlimmeren Fall jedoch befördert man sein gesamtes (womöglich durchaus berechtigtes) Anliegen unweigerlich und womöglich auch nachhaltig ins Abseits...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

Er wird sich eher darauf beziehen:
http://www.bfv-sr.de/wissenswertes/vdsf/vdsf angelfischerei.html

Dass also danach Fischerei als eigentumsgleiches Recht und nicht wie andere Nutzungen der Gewässer aufgrund Gemeingebrauchs ausgeübt werden würde. 
Dass das Fischereirecht dem Schutz und der Garantie des Grundgesetzes unterliegen würde. Es könne nur im Rahmen seiner Sozialpflichtigkeit beschränkt werden.

Auch später nochmal im Text:
Fischerei sei Rechtsausübung. Das in Gesetzen niedergelegte Fischereirecht stehe dem Eigentumsrecht gleich. Es stehe deshalb unter dem besonderen Schutz des Artikel 14 Grundgesetz, der Eigentum, und damit auch das Fischereirecht, garantiert. 

Hier gehts aber eben nicht um Fischerei, geschweige denn um Angeln, sondern nur ums Fischereirecht als eigentumsgleiches Recht - eine Ableitung, kein expliziter Schutz.

Zu behaupten, Fischerei oder gar Angeln (und uns gehts als Angler zuerst mal ums Angeln) wäre durch Grundgesetz geschützt, ist für mich daher nach wie vor falsch.

Und ich habe extra auch geschrieben, dass man es ableiten kann:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lediglich durch Eigentumsschutz kann hier abgeleitet werden.


Das ist aber eben KEIN expliziter Schutz durchs Grundgesetz wie bei Meinungsfreiheit z. B...

Wie wenig das alles nützt und wie "dünn" bzw. in meinen Augen nicht vorhanden dieser Schutz ist, sieht man ja an vielen entsprechenden Fischerei- und Angelverboten  sowie vielen Einschränkungen in der Praxis.

Im Gegensatz zum Tierschutz, der z. B. auch explizit als Staatsziel im Grundgesetz verankert ist.

Wäre Angeln da genauso verankert, DANN würde ich vom Schutz durchs Grundgesetz sprechen..

So wie jetzt aber davon zu reden, die Fischerei oder gar Angeln wäre durchs Grundgesetz geschützt, ist für mich daher nach wie vor in der Praxis falsch.

Ich formuliers mal vielleicht einfacher, einfach mal andersrum:
WENN die Verbandler tatsächlich meinen, die Fischerei oder das Angeln wären grundgesetzlich so toll geschützt, ist es NOCH PEINLICHER, wenn sie dann bisher immer vor den Schützern, Behörden und Gesetzgebern eingeknickt sind, statt dann auf den vollen Grundgesetzschutz zu pochen und durchzusetzen....

Auch mal zum drüber nachdenken....


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

@debilofant,
in frage kommen wohl nur art 1-19
der  von dir verlinkte wiki-artikel beschreibt das wunderbare unserer  freiheit: wir haben das recht zu tun oder zu lassen - also auch zu  angeln, zu jagen, zu kiffen, zu dem und zu jenem. 
ist aber leider ein gummi§§, eine generelle leitlinie, die durch "ausführungen" konkretisiert wird.
merke:  alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist, durch die fülle der  "ausführungen" mittlerweile umgekehrt: "was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt  ist verboten"
im GG gibt es Grundgesetzliches, unabänderliches, wie das ding mit der würde usw.

leider  steht im GG nichts von angeln und jedermannsrecht oder so. steht auch  nix von drin, dass fürsten u.a.gesocks ihrer erraubten privilegien  verlustig gingen, nee, da steht konkret gar nix drin für den  taubenzüchter im ruhrgebiet oder den angler im rhein, da steht überhaupt  nix konkretes drin was uns als angler betrifft (außer dem ding mit dem  eigentum, gruß an die fürsten).

hier mit dem GG zu argumentieren  ist echt gewagt, scheitern wir angler mit unseren anliegen schon bei der  unteren fischereibehörde.

so isses eben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Jose schrieb:


> @debilofant,
> in frage kommen wohl nur art 1-19


richtig, siehe oben bei mir bzw. im Eingangsposting als Ableitung Eigentumsschutz (hab ich ja extra erwähnt!!!)  
Artikel 14 Grundgesetz, der das Eigentum schützt!!

Und das ist eben das Fischereirecht das da (nur ableitend!) geschützt wird, wie Du richtig anmerkst, nicht aber die Fischerei oder gar das Angeln.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

§ 3 I Bbg FischG v. 1993
(BGB - Bundesgesetzbuch, also nix mit Ländersache.) (Siehe auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigentum_(Deutschland) )
Erklärt die Erlaubnis der Aneignung von Fischen die sich in einem Gewässer befinden durch den Eigentümer des Grundstückes auf dem sich das Gewässer befindet. 
Es erlaubt das Aneignen durch *fischen*. Von *Angeln* hat Seggelke nichts gesagt. 
Also immer genau lesen bevor man kritisiert. 
Zu *fast jeder* Anfeindung Seggelke´s bezüglich seiner Aussagen in dem Interview lassen sich weitere treffende Gegenargumente bringen aber dafür ist es mir jetzt zu spät.
Thomas, deine Arbeit in Ehren, sie ist wichtig und notwendig, aber es wäre sicher besser wenn du nicht immer gleich den ganz dicken Hammer auspacken würdest.Das schadet deinem Ansinnen nur. Was soll Seggelke denn anderes sagen als das das Angeln laut Gesetz mit Verwertungsabsicht verbunden ist? Es ist nunmal aktueller rechtlicher Stand der Dinge. Um daran etwas zu ändern bringt es nichts sich vor irgendwem "aufzulehnen", völlig sinnlos, jeder Anwalt würde die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen. Dagegen kann nur im Stillen und durch die Hintertür vorgegangen werden. Ob das irgendwer mal macht oder schon dran arbeitet? Wenn dann wird man in einem Forum frühestens dann davon hören wenn es amtlich, abgestempelt, unterschrieben und Rechtskäftig ist.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> ...Es erlaubt das Aneignen durch *fischen*. Von *Angeln* hat Seggelke nichts gesagt...



der fliegenfickerei ein kerzchen...
je nach geschmack, bildung, attitüde und sonstigem gedrisse:

fischen mit haken nachstellen nennt mancher angeln, mancher fischen.

da ne abhandlung drüber schreiben könnte man,wär aber auch irgendwie sinnlos: die einen gehen eben angeln und die anderen fischen.
das ist mir total gleich, dem fisch sowieso :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> § 3 I Bbg FischG v. 1993
> (BGB - Bundesgesetzbuch, also nix mit Ländersache.) (Siehe auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigentum_(Deutschland


I *Bbg* FischG v. 
BRANDENBURGER FISCHEREIGESETZ

nicht *BGB* Bundesgesetzbuch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Man könnte auch so antworten auf die Fragen der Welt z. B.:
_Wie verbreitet ist die Methode Catch and Release, das Abhaken und wieder Freilassen geangelter Fische?_
--------------
Weltweit ist das eine geschätzte Praxis zum Erhalt der Bestände, teilweise explizit vorgeschrieben. In Deutschland ist auch das zurücksetzen nicht maßiger Fische oder wenn man Fische in der Schonzeit gefangen hat, zwingend vorgeschrieben. Nur in den Ländern Bayern und Schleswig Holstein ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische laut Landesrecht nicht zulässig. Aus angeblichen Tierschutzgründen MUSS man in diesen Ländern jeden Fisch (in Bayern sogar unabhängig der Verwertungsmöglichkeit) töten. Selbst in der Schweiz, mit einem mindestens so strengen Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland,  auch mit der Vorgabe maßige Fische zu entnehmen, hat die Schweizer Bundesregierung erkannt, dass dies kontraproduktiv ist und stellte Natur- und Bestandsschutz ausdrücklich über individuellem Tierschutz und gab in einer Anweisung den Kantonen vor, diese Entscheidung zum zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische daher dem einzelnen Angler zu überlassen und nicht rechtlich bindend das Töten vorzuschreiben.
Dass das rechtlich erzwungene Töten eines Fisches der bessere Tierschutz sein soll, wird sicher ein Fisch auch anders sehen.

_Warum lässt man in Schonzeiten das Angeln nicht ganz?_
----------------------
Schonzeiten dienen dazu, Fischen ein möglichst ungestörtes ablaichen zu ermöglichen. Die verschiedenen Arten laichen praktisch übers Jahr verteilt, dann wäre Angeln zum verwerten komplett unmöglich. Man kann zwar versuchen durch Auswahl von Methode, Köder und Platz die erwünschte Art zu fangen und andere zu vermeiden. Im Gegensatz zur Jagd, bei welcher der Jäger VOR dem Töten das Stück erst anspricht und dann über den Schuss entscheidet, MUSS der Angler den Fisch zuerst gefangen haben, um entscheiden zu können. Ist er geschont, MUSS er zurückgesetzt werden. Ist er nicht geschont, MUSS er in Bayern und in Schlewsig Holstein nach deren Fischereigesetz aus Tierschutzgründen totgeschlagen werden. In den anderen Bundesländern kann noch der Angler mehr oder weniger selber entscheiden, welchen Fisch er verwerten kann und will.

_Kann man beim Angeln einzelne Arten auswählen?_
------------
Siehe oben, das ist nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich.

_Ist das auch in anderen Ländern so?_
-----------------
Siehe oben, fast überall weltweit ist Catch and release, das zurücksetzen von Fischen, eine anerkannte Bewirtschaftungsmethode und oft zwingend vorgeschrieben. 
Während es in Deutschland Tierschutz sein soll, jeden nicht geschonten Fisch totzuschlagen (der Verband hessischer Fischer schreibt zu Plänen das in Hessen zukünftig auch wie in Bayern oder S-H zu machen, nicht umsonst "Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms.").
Wir müssen zwar geltendes Recht wie in Bayern beachten, kämpfen aber als Verband natürlich für die Abschaffung solch unsinniger und naturschutzschädlicher "Abknüppelgebote" aus missverstandenen Tierschutzerwägungen heraus und dafür, in Deutschland wie in de Schweiz auch die Entscheidung über das zurücksetzen dem Angler selber zu überlassen, da nur der beurteilen kann, ob ein gefangener Fisch noch lebensfähig ist.

_Das sieht nach Trophäenjagd aus._
----------------------
Was hat das mit Trophäenjagd zu tun, wenn man Naturschutz vor individuellen Tierschutz stellt? 
Nur weil Einzelne vielleicht im Einzelfall nicht korrekt mit Fischen umgehen, kann man doch nicht ernsthaft vorschreiben wollen, dass deswegen ALLE gefangenen Fische totgeschlagen werden sollen - das ist eine pervertierte Sichtweise von Tierschutz.

_Angelreviere im Ausland werben damit, dass man dort gezielt große Exemplare fangen kann._
-------------------------
Richtig, was ist daran falsch?  Nur durch gute Bewirtschaftung auch mit zurücksetzen können Bestände erhalten werden, bei denen die Alterspyramide eher stimmt als in unseren Gewässern und so auch mehr große Fische vorhanden sind.

_Bisweilen hört man auch als Grund für Catch and Release, es diene der Forschung, durch die Vermessung, Zählung und Inspektion der Fische._
---------------------------------
Da ein gefangener Fisch eh vermessen werden muss, teilweise auch gewogen, greift die Wissenschaft immer gerne auf solche Daten zurück, die beim praktischen Angeln gewonnen werden. Ich nenne das auch "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln"

_Augenthaler hat sich mit seinem großen Wels wohl nicht in den Dienst der Wissenschaft gestellt._
-------------------------
Da ich nicht dabei war, kann ich das nicht beurteilen

_Sollte man Fotos und Selfies mit Fischen also ganz lassen?_
------------------
Nein, warum denn das?

_Angezeigt wurde er von der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta. Deren Anliegen finden Sie also berechtigt?_
----------------
Um Gottes Willen, nein. In Augen des DAFV ist PETA eine auf Spendensammeln ausgelegte Organisation, die auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus jegliche Nutzung von Tieren (selbst keine Blindenhunde soll es geben) verbieten will. Sie benutzen Massenanzeigen gegen Angler und Jäger lediglich, um im Gespräch zu bleiben und um damit weiter Spenden sammeln zu können. Selbst Minister zum Beispiel aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern (Backhaus, Caffier) haben Angler vor PETA in Schutz genommen.

_Zumindest beim Wettangeln, bei der Konkurrenz um den größten Fisch, fehlt der „vernünftige Grund“ vollends. Da wird das Verwertungsgebot doch fundamental verletzt._
--------------------
Sie gehen von falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was PETA behauptet, ist Verwertung durchaus nicht der einzige sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln oder zum zurücksetzen. Ebenfalls ist bereits die Hege anerkannt. Weitere sinnvolle Gründe (ökologische, ökonomische, soziale, kulturelle etc.) wurden nur noch nie in Prozessen eingebracht, weil bisher unnötig, die sind aber selbstverständlich existent. Dazu gibt es auch rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit (C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage, Jendrusch) .

_Veranstaltet Ihr Verband Wettangel-Tage?_
-------------------
Wir veranstalten Gemeinschafts- und Hegeangeln.

_Einen Fisch an den Haken nehmen und ihn wieder zurückwerfen, ist das für ihn schmerzhaft? Empfindet er überhaupt Schmerz und wenn ja: wie stark? Wovon geht die Anglerszene hier aus?_
---------------------------
Es gibt seriöse, international anerkannte Forschung (in Deutschland vertreten durch Professor Arlinghaus), welche Fischen ein Schmerzempfinden im menschlichen Sinne klar abspricht.

_Und was ist mit den Verletzungen durch den Angelhaken?_
--------------------------
Diese sind in den meisten Fällen, wie der Blick über die Grenzen zeigt, meist für die Fische auch unproblematisch. Nicht umsonst fahren ja viele Angler ins Ausland zum Fang großer Fische, wie Sie vorstehend schon fragten. Würden die Fische an diesen Verletzungen in Massen eingehen oder leiden, würden sie ja nicht mehr beissen ..


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nicht immer das halb leere Glas sehen, sondern das halb volle, wobei dieses Interviewglas ist ja verbandsverhältnisgemessen geradezu überlaufend ist.


ja, in der tat verspürte ich beim ersten lesen des interviews auch, naja, sagen wir, fast einen klitzekleinen anflug von euphorie.
als ich dann aber die möglichen antworten von Thomas gelesen habe, war dieser anflug genau so schnell wieder verflogen.

nur weil jahrzehntelang eben nix gemacht wurde, heißt das ja nicht automatisch, daß man bei ansätzen von positivem im promillbereich gleich laut hosianna ruft.

nein, genau so wie Thomas antwortet, das wünsch ich mir, dies muß eindeutig das ziel sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> nur weil jahrzehntelang eben nix gemacht wurde, heißt das ja nicht automatisch, daß man bei ansätzen von positivem im promillbereich gleich laut hosianna ruft.


Das ist eben das Problem jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in vielen Verbänden und Vereinen...


----------



## dudo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sportlerkollegen von (Ex-Basketballer) Seggelke werden beispielsweise (auch aktuell von heute) in der Presse so zitiert zum Thema Angeln (zum Thema Angler verstehen.....).....:
> 
> *Wer hat den größten Karpfen?
> Die Carpfriends Menge-Bolche haben sich dem Karpfenangeln verschrieben – Kein Tier wird getötet*
> http://www.saarzeitung.de/homburg/h...ln-verschrieben-Kein-Tier-wird-getoetet,77867



"Karpfenangeln ist im Prinzip wie Fußballspielen"


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in vielen Verbänden und Vereinen...



Mit Verlaub, aber das ist doch Unsinn, solltest du mich meinen  ...
Gehirnwäsche hatte ich keine
und
ich besitze durchaus die Kompetenz, auch personenunabhängig von Namen und Rang und Rolle eines Autors inhaltlich ein Interview zu lesen und bewerten.

Lassen wir den Namen Seggelke und die Rolle GF weg,
dann steht da,
dass angeln ein anerkanntes und verankertes Recht ist,
dass Wettangeln und Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht verboten sind
dass PETA indiskutabel ist
dass man Fotos von lebendigen Fischen machen darf
dass wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzt, dies schonend zu tun ist
dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden

Aussagen, die ich sehr begrüße!

Wenn man jetzt noch die Rolle von Seggelke einbezieht, dann ist dies geradezu revolutionär,
revolutionäre Zellen in einem mir feindlichen Verband unterstütze ich und vernichte ich nicht.
Dann werden die restlichen Aussgen auch noch in meinem Sinne.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Weder ich noch sonstwer wird verlangen, dass sich an solchen Diskussionen mit rechtlichen Bezügen nur Leute beteiligen dürfen/sollen, die von Hause aus über ein gewisses Maß an fundierter Rechtskenntnis verfügen.


An einer Diskussion nicht, da hast du Recht.
Wenn aber ein GF eines Bundesverbandes sich öffentlich in der Presse äußert, muss das (auch) in juristischer Hinsicht sitzen!

So ein Interview ist ja keine 5 Minuten Sache.
Professionell agiert man, indem man sich das fertige Interview zur Freigabe geben lässt und das Ganze noch mal durchgeht und abhakt.
Bei einem GF eines Bundesverbandes muss man Professionalität erwarten!

Das Interview hätte man -auch in den Passagen, die einigermassen ok sind- nutzen können um das Angeln deutlich positiver darzustellen.

Es ist wirklich nicht gut gelungen und stellenweise eben eine Katastrophe.
Damit meine ich nicht die dusselige Grundgesetz-Geschichte, die ist doch relativ unwichtig.
Das "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" wurde zementiert ohne Ende.
Juristisch falsch - ideologisch gegen Anglerfreiheit.


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Was soll Seggelke denn anderes sagen als das das Angeln laut Gesetz mit Verwertungsabsicht verbunden ist? Es ist nunmal aktueller rechtlicher Stand der Dinge.



Wie kommst Du auf diese fatal falsche Behauptung???
Das, was Du schreibst, zeigt in meinen Augen genau die riesengroße Gefahr, die durch diese hanebüchenen Aussagen von Seggelke, heraufbeschworen wird, nämlich dass genau der von Dir angeführte völlig falsche Schluss gezogen wird. Selbst in der fatal schwammigen Aussage mit dem Grundgesetz (siehe dazu auch das Posting von Debilofant) wird genau das ja anders interpretiert.

Und um das auch hier ganz klar darzustellen:
*Rechtlicher Stand der Dinge* ist (bundesweit), dass *jeder*, der in Deutschland angeln *will* das auch grundsätzlich erstmal *darf*. (egal, ob man das jetzt aus dem GG so ableitet, wie Debilofant oder so wie Thomas). 
Auch aus dem Tierschutzgesetz lässt sich faktisch nicht ableiten, dass man zum Angeln eine "Verwertungsabsicht" braucht. Dies ist einzig und allein die anglerfeindliche Sprache des alten VdSF und des neuen (Kon-)Fusionsverbandes. Es gibt genügend Urteile zugunsten von Anglern, wo es um das (schonende) Zurücksetzen ging, das den Anglern eben zugebilligt wird.
Einzig offen (und häufig zu Ungunsten der Angler entschieden) ist die Frage, ob einem Fisch (Wirbeltier) Leid oder Schaden zu gefügt wird, wenn er vor dem Zurücksetzen gewogen, fotografiert, durch den Dreck gezogen oder sonstwas wird. Dies darf nicht "ohne vernünftigen Grund" geschehen, und da unterscheiden die Gerichte so, dass ein Trophäenfoto allein eher *keinen* vernünftigen Grund darstellt, ein Foto, das aus Nachweisgründen gemacht wurde, wurde jedoch schon mal als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt. (Ich hab das Aktenzeichen nicht, aber damals ging es um einen von einem Verein angepachteten Baggersee, in dem relativ unerwartet weil nie offiziell besetzt von einem Vereinsmitglied ein Stör gefangen wurde und vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografiert wurde. Das Foto ging an die Presse und es kam zu einer Anzeige von irgendwelchen Petadioten, die -völlig zurecht- ins Leere lief)

Thomas hat mit seinen möglichen Antworten genau das geliefert, was ein GF eines anglerfreundlicher Verbandes hätte liefern müssen.

Da aus diesem kläglichen Gelaber offenkundig eine Mehrheit sowohl der nicht Angelkundigen als auch der Angler genau solche falschen Schlüsse zieht, ist das Interview als Ganzes eine Gefahr für das Angeln und uns Angler in Deutschland.
Der von einigen Landesverbänden als neuer Hoffnungsträger gepriesene neue GF Seggelke hat sich damit voll umfänglich disqualifiziert, diese Hoffnung zu rechtfertigen. Und genauso umfänglich hat er seine Qualitäten bewiesen, als Sprachrohr für das angel- und anglerfeindliche Getue dieses Murks-DAFV dienen zu können.


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Meine Kritik zum Interview fällt auch nicht positiv aus. Zeigt es doch in gerade zu offenkundiger Weise, dass die Besetzung des Geschäftsführers dieses Bundesverbandes mit einem Biologen nicht der große Wurf ist.
Liefert dieser zwar bei der Frage nach dem Schmerzempfinden noch auf seinem Gebiet die zu erwartende Standardantwort, kommt er bei den rechtlichen Dingen so arg ins Schwimmen, dass die Unsicherheiten nicht zu verbergen sind. Dies muss aber bei der Vertretung eines Bundesverbandes unentschuldbar sitzen. Das sind ja nun keine unerwarteten Fragen zum Thema Angeln, die einem zu dem auch nicht erst begegnen, wenn man einen entsprechenden Posten bekleidet. 

Der Posten hätte also hier mit jemanden besetzt werden müssen, der sich fachlich auskennt und auch über die entsprechende Rhetorik verfügt.

So vermittelt dieses Interview wieder nur den Eindruck, als ob man sich an die Wand gedrückt verteidigen muss. Es fehlt jeder "Angriff nach vorne"! 

Mir ist allerdings auch unverständlich, wie man bei einer derart in der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgewordenen Angelegenheit nur den Geschäftsführer nach Außen sprechen lassen kann. Dies ist eindeutig Chefsache.  Drückt sich Fr. Dr Happan-Kasan hier vor ihrer orginären Aufgabe, weil sie es nicht besser kann und schickt als Bauernopfer den Geschäftsführer vor?


So wird das Nichts!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" wurde zementiert ohne Ende.



Ich lese aber: 

*"Alexander Seggelke:* Nach deutschem Gesetz geht man  aus einem „vernünftigen Grund“ angeln, also um den Fisch zu verwerten,  ihn zu essen oder ihn zu hegen.
[...]
Es gibt Bestrebungen, zum Erhalt der Population nicht nur kleine, sondern auch besonders große Fische einer Art, alte Fische, unter Schutz zu stellen, auch die müssten dann zurück ins Wasser."

Und wir diskutieren im Board über die Möglichkeit des Entnahmefensters ... und hier wird nun darauf eingegangen.

Anstatt Kräfte zu bündeln, auch eben oder geradezu die aus den anderen Reihen, diese zu nützen, zu nutzen und notfalls zu instrumentalisieren, werden hier ...  achwas, mir nun egal ... aber schade .. sehr schade ... auf diese Wege wird nur und schon zertrümmert, was entstehen könnte vll. schon entsteht und vorsichtig ausgesprochen  ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mir ist allerdings auch unverständlich, wie man bei einer derart in der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgewordenen Angelegenheit nur den Geschäftsführer nach Außen sprechen lassen kann. Dies ist eindeutig Chefsache.  Drückt sich Fr. Dr Happan-Kasan hier vor ihrer orginären Aufgabe, weil sie es nicht besser kann und schickt als Bauernopfer den Geschäftsführer vor?
> 
> 
> So wird das Nichts!


Auch ne interessante Feststellung, an die selbst ich so noch nicht mal selber gedacht hatte.

Aber dass man bei der Trümmertruppe den Berufsanfänger sowas machen lässt, statt dass die Chefin da was macht, ist schon vielsagend, da hast Du nicht unrecht..

Zumal ja Frau Dr. und ihr Öffentlichkeitsreferent Struppe für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig sind, laut deren Veröffentlichungen/Organigramm, und nicht der geschäftsführende, unerfahrene Berufsanfänger als letzte Hoffnung..


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich lese aber:
> 
> *"Alexander Seggelke:* Nach deutschem Gesetz geht man  aus einem „vernünftigen Grund“ angeln, also um den Fisch zu verwerten,  ihn zu essen oder ihn zu hegen.
> [...]
> ...




Kräfte bündeln?

sowie wie man den Anglerverband Nds.  und Herrn Klasing im DAFV behandelt und behandelt hat und schlussendlich aus dem DAFV vertrieben hat?

Sowie man den DSAV aus dem DAFV geschmissen hat weil dieser nicht nach VDSF Idiologie handelt?


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

@Toni:
Du hast Dich lange nicht mehr geäußert, bevor Du wieder eingestiegen bist. Selbstverständlich würden wir jegliche Initiative zugunsten von Anglern und dem Angeln auch positiv zu würdigen wissen, wenn es sich wirklich um Initiative und nicht um Phrasendrescherei handelte.
Dass und wie es anders geht, kann man am Anglerverband Niedersachsen sehr schön sehen und auch an den von Thomas hier zitierten möglichen Antworten. Vielleicht ist Dein impliziter Vorwurf berechtigt, dass wir uns an einzelnen Punkten (zu) sehr aufhängen, aber auch Du hast ja durchblicken lassen, dass das Interview in Summe Dich auch nicht zufrieden stellt. 
Schon deshalb halte ich es für den völlig falschen Ansatz, auf ein paar kleine Glitzersteinchen in der Matsche zu achten in der Hoffnung, dass es sich um Silber handelt, wo sich bisher zumeist erwiesen hat, dass es doch nur Glimmer ist. Sie hätten ja die Chance, es durch entsprechende Taten und Handlungen zu beweisen, nur lassen sie diese seit Jahren ungenutzt und verbraten das Geld ihrer Unterstützer, ohne dass irgendwas Sinnvolles für Angler dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht *BGB* Bundesgesetzbuch....



Stimmt, falschen Link eingefügt, wie gesagt, es war schon spät.
Und jetzt finde ich nichteinmal daas passende wieder.
Aber, das BGB erklärt dennoch:

BGB § 960 Wilde Tiere

(1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.

Somit sind Fische in einem Gewässer Eigentum und nicht Herrenlos. Sie befinden sich im Eigentum des Grundstückinhabers auf dessen Grundstück sich das Gewässer befindet. Fische sind vor dem Gesetz Sachen. Und dazu klärt das Aneignungsrecht das der Grundstückbesitzer sich auf seinem Grundstück befindliche Sachen aneignen darf.
Dazu finde ich keinen link, Googel wirft einfach zu viele Ergebnisse zum Thema "Aneignung herrenloser Grundstücke" aus. Das durchzuforsten dauert mir zu lange. 

Jetzt halte man sich bitte vor Augen das das BGB Das Recht zur Aneignung garantiert, dann muss klar sein das ein Verbot des "Fischens" schwerlich möglich sein wird. Wer jetzt aufbegehrt und sagt man könne sicherlich die Aneignungsmethode des "Angelns" untersagen, der solle bitte gleich den dazu erforderlichen Rechtsweg mit anführen, nebst Belegen oder den entsprechenden Links.
Seggelke machte in dem Interwiev lediglich den Fehler zu behaupten bestimmte Angelmethoden seien in bestimmten Schonzeiten verboten. Das gilt natürlich nicht pauschal. Ansonsten sind seine Aussagen sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber nicht sachlich falsch.



Jose schrieb:


> fischen mit haken nachstellen nennt mancher angeln, mancher fischen.



Fischen kann Angeln sein, Angeln aber hat nichts zu tun mit den anderen denkbaren Methoden der Aneignung. Angeln ist niemals Fischen mit dem Netz. 
So einfach und platt ist das alles nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich habe mir gerade das Interview mit "unserem" Thomas durchgelesen!

Der Unterschied ist ja vernichtend.

Da sieht man was bei Kenntnis und Sicherheit im Umgang mit der Materie möglich ist und von einem Vertreter eines Bundesverbandes unabdingbar als Standart im Niveau und nicht etwa als Kür verlangt werden kann und muss!
Nochmals die Fragen sind zu diesem Themenkomplex absehbar gewesen, so dass keine Überrumpelung stattfand. Eine Überrumpelung bei diesem 1x1 des Fachwissens kann und darf es eigentlich sowieso nicht geben.

Da reicht nicht mal mehr das Urteil: "Er bemühte sich redlich!"

Ohohoh!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade das Interview mit "unserem" Thomas durchgelesen!
> 
> Der Unterschied ist ja vernichtend.


Danke..


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Bei sicherlich allem Groll der hiesigen Kritik am Interview auf Seiten des DAFV, ist es diesem anzuraten, sich das Interview von Thomas ausdrucken und die darin genannten Aspekt gründlichst auf- und nachzuarbeiten!
Arroganz und Ablehnung wäre hier der völlig falsche Weg, sondern eine Selbtserkenntnis des eigenen Unvermögens mit dem Willen der Qualitästverbesserung, wenn man nicht weiter tastend auf dünnem Eis im Nebel rumstochern möchte! 
Respekt und Anerkennung in Person und Amt erwirbt man sich ansonsten nicht! Der Weg dorthin ist aber nach dem Inhalt des abgelieferten Interviews ganz lang und hart, da das fundamentalste Wissen und Verständnis offenbar fehlt.

Ich sehe auch keinen Kredit dahingehend, dieses Interview in diesem Themenkomplex im Rahmen eines Anfängerbonus oder Welpenschutz in dieser Position zu entschuldigen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich lese aber:
> 
> *"Alexander Seggelke:* Nach deutschem Gesetz geht man  aus einem „vernünftigen Grund“ angeln, also um den Fisch zu verwerten,  ihn zu essen oder ihn zu hegen.
> [...]
> ...


Das Entnahmefenster geht aber primär in Richtung Bewirtschfter, auch wenn viele Angler dies gut heissen.

Unter "Anglerfreiheiten" verstehe ich, dass _der Angler selbst_ entscheidet, ob er den Brassen als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln entnimmt oder zurücksetzt, ob er den 45er Barsch mitnimmt oder lieber 2 30er.

Und wenn ich kritisiere, dass 'die Verwertung zementiert wurde', geht das weiter über die Zurücksetzfrage hinaus.
_Der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln
muss weiter, über Verwertung & Hege hinaus, gefasst werden; sozial, ökonomisch, kulturell,..._
DAS ist entscheident dafür, dass Angeln eine Zukunft hat.

Letztendlich muss
_der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln
das Angeln selbst sein._
DAS zu transportieren ist Aufgabe von Lobbyisten .


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch aus dem Tierschutzgesetz lässt sich faktisch nicht ableiten, dass man zum Angeln eine "Verwertungsabsicht" braucht.  Es gibt genügend Urteile zugunsten von Anglern, wo es um das (schonende) Zurücksetzen ging, das den Anglern eben zugebilligt wird.



Um eins vorab zu klären. Ich diskutiere hier nicht um Recht zu haben, wenn du mir beweisen könntest das ich hier fatal dummes Zeug labere würde mich das freuen. 
Aber, das, wie du schreibst, die Urteile welche einen Fisch zurücksetzende Angler bisher straffrei stellten auch ein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht erlauben ist falsch. Aus der Möglichkeit einen subjektiv nicht verwertbaren Fisch zurücksetzen zu dürfen kann man keine Erlaubnis dafür ableiten alle gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen wenn diese verwertbar wären. Das wäre nämlich der Vorsatz des Zufügens von Leid ohne vernünftigen Grund. (§ 1 TschG), und die Legitimation eines geplanten, vorsätzlichen C&R.
Und glaube mir, ich als Stipper mit Spass an, äääh, Hegefischen hätte das gerne anders.
Am Wasser sieht das so aus das man jeden Fisch zurücksetzen kann, egal ob mit oder ohne Foto. Bei einer Anzeige würde man aber dann wegen § 1 TschG verurteilt werden wenn man dem Richter erzählt das man genau dieses vorgehabt hat und ohne Verwertungsabsicht angelte. Es wurde noch niemand verurteilt weil er keinen einzigen für sich verwertbaren Fisch fing und somit der gesamte Beifang zurück ins Wasser musste.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Einzig offen (und häufig zu Ungunsten der Angler entschieden) ist die Frage, ob einem Fisch (Wirbeltier) Leid oder Schaden zu gefügt wird, wenn er vor dem Zurücksetzen gewogen, fotografiert, durch den Dreck gezogen oder sonstwas wird. Dies darf nicht "ohne vernünftigen Grund" geschehen, und da unterscheiden die Gerichte so, dass ein Trophäenfoto allein eher *keinen* vernünftigen Grund darstellt, ein Foto, das aus Nachweisgründen gemacht wurde, wurde jedoch schon mal als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt.



Das Fotografieren darf nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund geschehen? 
Wenn ich einen Fisch abhake und mich mein Angelkollege dabei fotografiert wie ich den Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen für Sekunden in die Kamera halte wird man hier kein " Zufügen von *länger anhaltendem* Leid oder Schmerz" erkennen können.
Alles eine Frage der Art und Weise.



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln
> muss weiter, über Verwertung & Hege hinaus, gefasst werden; sozial, ökonomisch, kulturell,..._
> DAS ist entscheident dafür, dass Angeln eine Zukunft hat.
> 
> ...



Megarichtig, und der einzige brauchbare Ansatz für eine Veränderung der aktuellen, katastrophalen Rechtslage.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lassen wir den Namen Seggelke und die Rolle GF weg,



Bei einem offiziellen Statement ?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dann steht da,
> dass angeln ein anerkanntes und verankertes Recht



Machts aber nicht richtiger.

Wäre Angeln in D z.B. Bestandteil des sog.Allgemeingebrauchs,hätten wir mit einem Schlag dutzend Sorgen weniger.
Genau das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Und die Klopper häufen sich..die positiven Aussagen reissen es nicht mehr raus.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch die Rolle von Seggelke einbezieht,



Wie..jetzt doch?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dann ist dies geradezu revolutionär



eher 1m freistehend vor dem Tor und dann den Ball revolutionär verstolpert..knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.

DAS Ding hätte sitzen MÜSSEN

Falsche Trainerphilosophie..ewig in der 3.Lobbyliga reicht anscheinend?

Kati hats gut getroffen,so ein Interview fällt ja nicht mal eben vom Himmel.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein GF eines Bundesverbandes sich öffentlich in der Presse äußert, muss das (auch) in juristischer Hinsicht sitzen!
> 
> So ein Interview ist ja keine 5 Minuten Sache.
> Professionell agiert man, indem man sich das fertige Interview zur Freigabe geben lässt und das Ganze noch mal durchgeht und abhakt.
> Bei einem GF eines Bundesverbandes muss man Professionalität erwarten!







exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja, in der tat verspürte ich beim ersten lesen des interviews auch, naja, sagen wir, fast einen klitzekleinen anflug von euphorie.
> als ich dann aber die möglichen antworten von Thomas gelesen habe, war dieser anflug genau so schnell wieder verflogen.



Ging mir beim lesen ebenso..wenn du Thomas' Antwortstrategie gegenüberstellst,ähnelt das schon beinahe einer Treffsicheren Demontage.

Hausaufgaben gemacht 1+

Davon darf und sollte GF A.Seggelke gerne mal abschreiben..


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Man muss immer berücksichtigen, "wer liest das?".

'Die Welt' ist keine Anglerzeitung. Von da her führt man seine Antworten anders, als wenn man einem Journalisten der Fisch & Fang gegenüber säße.
Es geht also primär um die Allgemeinheit, Nichtangler.

Und da kann ich so einen Mist wie "Verwertungsgebot" nicht stehen lassen, sondern muss völlig anders antworten.

Der Kontext für die Allgemeinheit muss keine spitzfindigen Feinheiten haben, an denen sich Angler ergötzen,
sondern eine Message transportieren
und die muss bei einem GF eines Anglerverbandes eine
"pro Angeln"-Message sein.

Und das ist nicht gut rüber gekommen.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Unter "Anglerfreiheiten" verstehe ich, dass _der Angler selbst_ entscheidet, ob er den Brassen als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln entnimmt oder zurücksetzt, ob er den 45er Barsch mitnimmt oder lieber 2 30er.


 
 Eben, es gibt ja auch das Problem, dass manche Fische höher mit Umweltgiften belastet sind, als andere.

 Bei der jagenden Zunft wird das Wildschwein halt erstmal erschossen, bevor dann festgestellt wird, obs zum Verzehr geeignet ist oder nicht.

 Wenn ich für mich entscheide, aus o.g. Gründen beispielsweise nur Barsche zw. 20-25 cm oder Zander zwischen 50-55 cm mitzunehmen, dann sollte das mein gutes Recht sein, weil alles andere dann möglicherweise 2 Jahre in der Gefriertruhe liegt, bevors entsorgt wird. Womit dann im Nachhinein der vernünftige Grund, diese Fische getötet zu haben entfallen wäre.  

Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, sich mal mit den begriffen Eigentümer / Besitzer vertraut zu machen @Viktor.

 Nur weil man das Recht zu Ausübung der Fischerei/Angelei innehat = besitzt, ist man nicht automatisch Eigentümer des Gewässers, in dem sich die Fische befinden. Und das Recht zur Fischerei/Angelei kann bei gepachteten Gewässern ziemlich schnell beendet sein 

 @Thomas: Wirklich klasse, Deine Antworten auf die wichtigsten Fragen. Sollte man in den Fragenkatalog zur Sportfischerprüfung aufnehmen #6.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Nur weil man das Recht zu Ausübung der Fischerei/Angelei innehat = besitzt, ist man nicht automatisch Eigentümer des Gewässers, in dem sich die Fische befinden. Und das Recht zur Fischerei/Angelei kann bei gepachteten Gewässern ziemlich schnell beendet sein



Das habe ich nie geschrieben.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Du hast doch eben genau diesen Vergleich gezogen.



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> BGB § 960 Wilde Tiere
> 
> (1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.
> 
> Somit sind Fische in einem Gewässer Eigentum und nicht Herrenlos. Sie befinden sich im Eigentum des Grundstückinhabers auf dessen Grundstück sich das Gewässer befindet.



Der Anteil der Angelgewässer, die sich tatsächlich im Eigentum (Grundbuch!!!) eines Angelvereins oder einer Fischereigenossenschaft befinden, der ist doch verschwindend gering. Für die meisten Gewässer hier in Sachsen wird das Recht zur Nutzung bzw. Ausübung der Fischerei auf eine bestimmte Zeit verpachtet. Die Gewässer befinden sich allerdings weiterhin im Eigentum des Landes bzw. des Bundes. Das sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten. 

Und daher ist es auch nicht erforderlich, das Angeln zu verbieten, wenn man dies unterbinden möchte, es reicht aus, wenn man die Gewässer nicht mehr an Angelvereine / -Verbände verpachtet.

 Und ein Jedermannsrecht, wie in der Schweiz, den Fischfang wenigstens in beschränkter Form an jedem öffentlichen Gewässern auszuüben, sowas gibt's hier bei uns nicht.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Double2004 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich lese aber:
> 
> Anstatt Kräfte zu bündeln, auch eben oder geradezu die aus den anderen Reihen, diese zu nützen, zu nutzen und notfalls zu instrumentalisieren, werden hier ...  achwas, mir nun egal ... aber schade .. sehr schade ... auf diese Wege wird nur und schon zertrümmert, was entstehen könnte vll. schon entsteht und vorsichtig ausgesprochen  ...



Schön, dass nicht nur ich das so sehe.

Double2004


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Du hast doch eben genau diesen Vergleich gezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Anteil der Angelgewässer, die sich tatsächlich im Eigentum (Grundbuch!!!) eines Angelvereins oder einer Fischereigenossenschaft befinden, der ist doch verschwindend gering.



Nein, ich habe den gegenteiligen Vergleich gezogen.
Du sagtest der Besitz der Fischerreirechte macht niemanden zum Grundstückseigentümer. Und das habe ich nicht gesagt. Dem Grundstückseigentümer obliegt das Fischerreirecht, begründet durch dessen Aneignungsrecht, welches er über die verpachtung weiterreichen kann. Der Unterschied sollte klar sein. 
Das was du weiter schreibst wäre dann ein Problem wenn alle oder die meisten fischereilich relevanten Gewässer sich im Besitz von Nabu oder Petra beinden würden. Das ist abr nicht so. Die aktuellen Konstellationen sind aus Tierschutzunabhängigen Interessen gewachsen.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Du sagtest der Besitz der Fischerreirechte macht niemanden zum Grundstückseigentümer. Und das habe ich nicht gesagt.


 
 Das hab ich auch nicht geschrieben, dass du das gesagt hast.

 Es geht ja nur darum, klarzustellen, ob ein Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei / Angelei in irgendeiner Form im Grundgesetz oder anderen Gesetzen in Deutschland festgeschrieben ist.

 Und das ist es eben nur für den Grundstückseigentümer, aber nicht für den Angelverein/ -verband, der das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei durch Pachtvertrag zeitlich befristet abgetreten bekommt. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Aber, das, wie du schreibst, die Urteile welche einen Fisch zurücksetzende Angler bisher straffrei stellten auch ein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht erlauben ist falsch.


Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Die Frage, ob man grundsätzlich mit dem Vorsatz, alle gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen, angeln gehen darf, wurde hier ja auch nicht diskutiert bzw. im Interview hinterfragt. Man hat nur (mal wieder) die Gelegenheit verstreichen lassen zu betonen, dass es durchaus auch andere vernünftige Gründe für das Angeln geben kann als die Verwertungsabsicht. Fakt ist aber, dass aus dem Gesetzestext *eben nicht* die Absicht der Verwertung des Fanges heraus zu lesen ist, sondern nur der "vernünftige Grund". Und dieser wird eben seitens der ignoranten Verbände seit Ewigkeiten ausschließlich auf die Verwertungsabsicht reduziert. Das genau ist es, was wir anprangern und das genau ist das, was der gemeine Leser des Interviews zurück behält. Für den Nichtangler ist es ohnehin unvorstellbar, dass jemand nur zum Angeln ans Wasser geht und nicht vor hat, gefangene Fische zu verwerten. Da aber hinreichend wissenschaftlich erwiesen (und gerichtlich anerkannt!!!) ist, dass das Angeln an sich keinen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz darstellt, halte ich Deine weitere Darstellung für ebenso falsch:


Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Aus der Möglichkeit einen subjektiv nicht verwertbaren Fisch zurücksetzen zu dürfen kann man keine Erlaubnis dafür ableiten alle gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen wenn diese verwertbar wären. Das wäre nämlich der Vorsatz des Zufügens von Leid ohne vernünftigen Grund. (§ 1 TschG), und die Legitimation eines geplanten, vorsätzlichen C&R.


Doch, genau das kann man z.B. aus den zitierten Absätzen des Grundgesetzes ableiten. Der subjektive Eindruck der Verwertbarkeit ist kein juristischer Maßstab. Ich mag z.B. keine Flusskarpfen aber esse gerne Barsche. Beide beißen auf Wurm, also kann und _darf_ ich den _für mich_ nicht verwertbaren 45-Pfund-Schuppenkarpfen zurücksetzen. Die Rechtsprechung beschäftigt sich bisher ausschließlich mit den Fotos oder sonstigen Themen rund um die Zeit zwischen Keschern und Zurücksetzen. Trotzdem wird (und das ausgerechnet seitens der Lobbyisten, die die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollten) so getan, als ginge es grundsätzlich um C&R. Fazit (für diese Verbände): Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6, Versetzung gefährdet, Zukunft im Ar...



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Am Wasser sieht das so aus das man jeden Fisch zurücksetzen kann, egal ob mit oder ohne Foto. Bei einer Anzeige würde man aber dann wegen § 1 TschG verurteilt werden wenn man dem Richter erzählt das man genau dieses vorgehabt hat und ohne Verwertungsabsicht angelte. Es wurde noch niemand verurteilt weil er keinen einzigen für sich verwertbaren Fisch fing und somit der gesamte Beifang zurück ins Wasser musste.


Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass jemals jemand wegen §1 TschG verurteilt wurde, weil er C&R vorgehabt hat, und selbst wenn, wäre es in diesem Fall *absolute Pflicht* eines Verbandes gewesen, dieses Urteil bis zum BGH anzufechten, um eine Grundsatzentscheidung herbei zu führen. Aber dazu ist man ja dort nicht nur nicht in der Lage sondern stellt sich auch noch gezielt auf die Gegenseite, also gegen die Angler und gegen das Angeln, und manifestiert das dann auch noch in Aussagen wie in dem Interview, wo darüber spekuliert wird, ob Augenthaler überhaupt einen vernünftigen Grund für das Zurücksetzen gehabt habe #d


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss immer berücksichtigen, "wer liest das?".
> 
> 'Die Welt' ist keine Anglerzeitung. Von da her führt man seine Antworten anders, als wenn man einem Journalisten der Fisch & Fang gegenüber säße.
> Es geht also primär um die Allgemeinheit, Nichtangler.


die verstehen das genau so gut, zumindest meiner erfahrung nach, glaub´ mir.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Man hat nur (mal wieder) die Gelegenheit verstreichen lassen zu betonen, dass es durchaus auch andere vernünftige Gründe für das Angeln geben kann als die Verwertungsabsicht.




Du hast Recht. Danke für deine explizite Antwort. 
Schade nur das eben bisher in der Rechtssprechung der Nahrungserwerb vordergründlich als vernünftiger Grund genannt wurde. Darauf hatte ich mich bezogen. was die Wertigkeit weiterer vernünftiger Gründe nicht schmälern sollte.

Wie ich schon schrieb:

-------------------
Zitat von kati48268 
Der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln
muss weiter, über Verwertung & Hege hinaus, gefasst werden; sozial, ökonomisch, kulturell,...
DAS ist entscheident dafür, dass Angeln eine Zukunft hat.
Letztendlich muss
der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln
das Angeln selbst sein.
DAS zu transportieren ist Aufgabe von Lobbyisten .
------------------------------


Megarichtig, und der einzige brauchbare Ansatz für eine Veränderung der aktuellen, katastrophalen Rechtslage.


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Mir war schon klar, dass wir gedanklich nicht weit auseinander liegen.
Die Rechtsprechung sieht halt auch erstmal nur das Naheliegende:m


...und Seggelke leider auch, obwohl er es doch eigentlich besser wissen müsste


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> die verstehen das genau so gut, zumindest meiner erfahrung nach, glaub´ mir.


Die Mehrheit von denen,versteht einige anzugehende Mißstände sogar besser als die meisten Verbandsprediger


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar, dass wir gedanklich nicht weit auseinander liegen.



Ich werd das mal mit einem Spezi besprechen. In diesem Fall,nennen wir es mal mit "alternativen guten Gründen" wäre das Thema Selbstanzeige mal wieder interessant. Kaum was wäre interessanter als ein Präzedenzfall, auch wenn er leider weit weniger Bedeutung hätte als im US Recht.


----------



## gründler (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> -------------------
> 
> 
> Letztendlich muss
> ...



Was meckert ihr,das wurde doch so vor der Fusion *Versprochen *Peter Mohnert und co.

Das Angeln an sich muss der vernünftige Grund sein und dafür setze man sich als neuer BV ein.

Das dauert halt bis man das so 1 zu 1 usw. gebt ihm doch noch bißchen Zeit,von 2010 bis jetzt ist noch nicht soooo lange her......

Da steht es geschrieben..... 

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


...


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Was interessiert das Gewäsch von gestern.


----------



## gründler (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was interessiert das Gewäsch von gestern.



Ne ne die werden uns das so einrichten,Mensch das ist der BV der weiß was er tut,beste Leute da,beste Kontakte .....


Insider:
Wartet doch erst mal bis 2025....dann soll es eh alles Positiver werden....oder verwechsel ich da gerade die Papiere mit Nabu und Petra das bis dahin alles durch sein soll....na ja ihr werdet so oder so nicht enttäuscht....


----------



## Kukulcan (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich finde es etwas heftig, wie gegen Seggelke hier Meinung gemacht wird.
 Seine Grundaussagen sind doch absolut in Ordnung:

 - Mit gefangenen Fischen ist ordentlich umzugehen.
 - In der Schonzeit sollten die geschonten Fische nicht beangelt werden.
 - Das Anliegen der Peta ist unberechtigt
 - Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz

 Ob jetzt nun Fischen im Grundgesetz akzeptiert ist oder nicht... mein Gott!

 Muss ich denn jetzt diesen Mann denunzieren und alles als Schwachsinn hinstellen, nur weil er eine andere Meinung zum Catch & Release hat?

 Bitte!


----------



## gründler (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Meine beiden Postings bezogen sich allein auf die Aussage von Vernünftige Grund Fusion etc.

Zum Rest der hier geschrieben steht,enthalte ich mich.

|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Schade, dass es soviele gibt, die es einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen. Es geht nicht um seine Meinung zu C&R.

Es geht einzig, allein und ausschließlich darum, dass der DAFV entweder nicht willens oder nicht fähig ist, sich dafür stark zu machen, dass 

*Angeln in Deutschland unabhängig von reinen Verwertungsabsichten eine sinnvolle, naturnahe und kulturell wie soziologisch sinnvolle Tätigkeit ist und als solche anerkannt wird!!!*

Was bitte ist daran so schwer zu begreifen?
Es reicht doch aus hier zu lesen, welche möglichen besseren Antworten es in diesem Interview gegeben hätte, um zu verstehen, dass seine Antworten und sein Grundtenor in die selbe falsche Richtung gehen, wie das, was der DAFV seit Jahren verzapft.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schade, dass es soviele gibt, die es einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen. Es geht nicht um seine Meinung zu C&R.
> 
> Es geht einzig, allein und ausschließlich darum, dass der DAFV entweder nicht willens oder nicht fähig ist, sich dafür stark zu machen, dass
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich Dir Recht gebe.
er hat nur wieder gegeben denke ich, was der Rest -Bundesverband als offiziellen Nenner zu diesem Thema sein Eigen nennt.
Das ist an einem zarten Pflänzchen m.E. vorbei, das ist Unkraut
Gruß A.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass jemals jemand wegen §1 TschG verurteilt wurde, weil er C&R vorgehabt hat, und selbst wenn, wäre es in diesem Fall *absolute Pflicht* eines Verbandes gewesen, dieses Urteil bis zum BGH anzufechten, um eine Grundsatzentscheidung herbei zu führen. 


Der, bzw. kein Verband kann Urteile "anfechten", die nicht gegen ihn erlassen wurden... nur mal nebenbei.


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Meines Erachtens bezieht sich Seggelke auf Artikel 14 des Grundgesetzes, womit Fischerei ein eigentumsgleiches Recht ist und daher dem Schutz des Grundgesetzes unterliegt. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens bezieht sich Seggelke auf Artikel 14 des Grundgesetzes, womit Fischerei ein eigentumsgleiches Recht ist und daher dem Schutz des Grundgesetzes unterliegt.
> 
> Gruß Muckimors


[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass jemals jemand wegen §1 TschG verurteilt wurde, weil er C&R vorgehabt hat,




verurteilt vielleicht nicht, aber dennoch nicht zu seinem Recht gekommen, was im Enddeffekt aufs selbe hinausläuft : 

*VG Regensburg Urteil vom 10.05.2016 - RV 4K 16.8

*im Rahmen eines erfolglosen Befriedungsantrages von Privatgrundstücken aus ethischen Gründen. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nur Bahnhof.

Eigentumsrecht? Und weshalb brauch man dann als Eigentümer eines Gewässer ab Grösse X einen Landesfischereischein um an diesem Gewässer zu angeln?|kopfkrat

Sorry, evtl. steh ich gerade auch nur auf der Leitung.


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nur Bahnhof.
> 
> Eigentumsrecht? Und weshalb brauch man dann als Eigentümer eines Gewässer ab Grösse X einen Landesfischereischein um an diesem Gewässer zu angeln?|kopfkrat
> 
> Sorry, evtl. steh ich gerade auch nur auf der Leitung.



Weil "Fischerei" ein Recht ist und keine dingliche Sache. Das hat mit einem in Privatbesitz befindlichen Gewässer "erstmal" rein gar nichts zu tun. Einen Fischereischein brauchst Du deshalb, weil Eigentum verpflichtet. Die Sozialpflichtigkeit muß gewährleistet sein. Deshalb überpüfen die Staatsanwaltschaften bei Anzeigen von Peta, ob sich der Angler im Rahmen seines grundgesetzlich geschützten Rechts sozialadäquat verhalten hat. 

Fischerei ist mE ein Bodennutzungsrecht. Deshalb pachten die Vereine Gewässer, die sich nicht in ihrem Eigentum befinden, um einen Übergang von Rechten zu gewährleisten. 

Nicht der im Eigentum befindliche See verpflichtet Dich in diesem Fall, sondern das Eigentumsrecht Angeln. Beide Rechte sind sozialpflichtig. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Vergesst die Frage. :q


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

:m





Muckimors schrieb:


> Weil "Fischerei" ein Recht ist und keine dingliche Sache. Das hat mit einem in Privatbesitz befindlichen Gewässer "erstmal" rein gar nichts zu tun. Einen Fischereischein brauchst Du deshalb, weil Eigentum verpflichtet. Die Sozialpflichtigkeit muß gewährleistet sein. Deshalb überpüfen die Staatsanwaltschaften bei Anzeigen von Peta, ob sich der Angler im Rahmen seines grundgesetzlich geschützten Rechts sozialadäquat verhalten hat.
> 
> Nicht der im Eigentum befindliche See verpflichtet Dich in diesem Fall, sondern das Eigentumsrecht Angeln. Beide Rechte sind sozialpflichtig.
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



 hä ? , ich nix verstehen, du mich bitte erleuchten:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens bezieht sich Seggelke auf Artikel 14 des Grundgesetzes, womit Fischerei ein eigentumsgleiches Recht ist und daher dem Schutz des Grundgesetzes unterliegt.
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Nur mal angenommen, das Grundgesetz würde die Angelfischerei tatsächlich schützen. Dann würde es nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen, wenn man beispielsweise:

- nur noch an Wochentagen zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr 
- nur noch mit pflanzlichen Ködern, oder Kunstködern
- auf keinen Fall vom Boot aus
- nur nach Vorlage eines Polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses
- nicht vor den Augen minderjähriger
- etc., etc.......

angeln dürfte.

Will heißen, das Grundgesetz schützt nicht vor Einschränkungen, die jedem normalen Menschen die Lust am angeln gründlich vermiesen, da mögen Rechtsverdreher vorbeten, was sie möchten.

Die Gefahr in solchen Aussagen liegt darin, Angler in einer falschen Sicherheit zu wiegen. 

Natürlich hat Herr Seggelke ein Interview ganz im Sinne des DAFV gegeben. Ein Zeichen, dass es der DAFV geschafft hat jemanden zu finden, der die verqueren Ansichten dieses Verbandes in der Öffentlichkeit verbreitet.

Also der richtige Mann im völlig falschen Verband.


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Wie schon öfter erwähnt, bin ich kein Jurist. 

Aus normaler Überlegung heraus, garantiert Dir das Grundgesetz daß Dein Eigentum geschützt wird. Dein Eigentum ist nun ein grosser See. Diesen See nutzt Du : Du schwimmst, Du angelst. 
Diese Nutzung ist somit ebenfalls durch das Grundgesetz als grundrechtgleich geschützt, solange Du Dich sozialpflichtig verhälst. Der See ist Boden. Die Bodennutzung fällt unter das Eigentumsrecht, somit eben auch die Fischerei als Bodennutzung. Diese Bodennutzung darf nur durch bestehende Gesetze eingeschränkt werden, wobei diese einschränkenden Gesetze im Hinblick auf die Höherrangigkeit des Grundgesetzes nachgiebig sein müssen. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen, das Grundgesetz würde die Angelfischerei tatsächlich schützen. Dann würde es nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen, wenn man beispielsweise:
> 
> - nur noch an Wochentagen zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr
> - nur noch mit pflanzlichen Ködern, oder Kunstködern
> ...



Das Grundgesetz schützt nicht nur nicht vor Einschränkungen, es kann sogar passieren, daß eine "Enteignung" stattfindet, wenn dies durch die Staatsräson so gewollt ist und höherrangiges Interesse richterlich anerkannt wird. 

Die vorn Dir aufgezählten Einschränkungen sind ja Verordnungen, die widerrum aus Gesetzes, Ländergesetzen resultieren. Daher steht im Grundgesetz unter Artikel 14 "Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt". 

Natürlich können diese Einschränkungen gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen. Dann muß der Benachteiligte dieser Einschränkungen auf dem Gerichtswege beweisen, daß er in seinen Grundrechten rechtswidrig verletzt wurde - im Hinblick auf die Höherrangigkeit des Grundgesetzes. Es muß also bewiesen werden, daß das einschränkende Gesetz "nicht" nachgiebig gewesen ist, sondern ein höherrangiges Recht verletzt wurde. Ich kenne daher aus der Praxis aber keinen Fall, in dem ein Angler das Kostenrisiko eingegangen ist und das Berufungs- und Revisionsverfahren angestrengt hat.  Siehe Augenthaler : Dann töte ich sie eben in Zukunft. 

Ob neue Gesetze Grundgesetzrechte verletzten hat Politiker bisher nie großartig interessiert. Darum muß sich der Benachteiligte kümmern. Und dann geht er noch das Risiko ein, daß ein Richter das gleiche Parteibuch in Händen hält wie der Gesetzgeber. 
Und dann schreibt der Richter z.B ins Urteil : Der Kläger wird in seinen Grundrechten nicht verletzt, ...und dann bekommt man mitunter haarsträubende Begründungen zu lesen:q 

Gruß Muckimors  



Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Weil "Fischerei" ein Recht ist und keine dingliche Sache. Das hat mit einem in Privatbesitz befindlichen Gewässer "erstmal" rein gar nichts zu tun. Einen Fischereischein brauchst Du deshalb, weil Eigentum verpflichtet. Die Sozialpflichtigkeit muß gewährleistet sein. Deshalb überpüfen die Staatsanwaltschaften bei Anzeigen von Peta, ob sich der Angler im Rahmen seines grundgesetzlich geschützten Rechts sozialadäquat verhalten hat.
> 
> Fischerei ist mE ein Bodennutzungsrecht. Deshalb pachten die Vereine Gewässer, die sich nicht in ihrem Eigentum befinden, um einen Übergang von Rechten zu gewährleisten.
> 
> ...



Wieviel ??? |kopfkrat

Einen Fischereischein braucht man, weil das im Fischereigesetz so vorgeschrieben ist. Nix anderes.

Bei Privatgewässern in einem umfriedeten und zum Haus- und Hofbereich gehörenden Gewässer brauchst Du gar nix, weil nicht unter das Fischereigesetz fallend.

In geschlossenen, nicht privaten Gewässern ohne die Möglichkeit eines Zu- oder Abwandern in andere Gewässer oder einen anderen Fischereibereich, sind die Fische direktes Eigentum. Darum gibt es hier auch keine Wilderei, sondern "nur" Diebstahl.

In Gewässern mit der Möglichkeit des Zu- oder Abwanderns in andere Gewässer oder einen anderen Fischereibereich sind die Fische kein Eigentum, da der Besitz nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar ist. Hier hat man lediglich ein *Aneignungsrecht*. Der Verstoß dagegen ist dann die Wilderei. Erst wenn der Fisch zweifelsfrei in Deiner Gewalt ist, wird er zum Eigentum.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einen Fischereischein braucht man, weil das im Fischereigesetz so vorgeschrieben ist. Nix anderes.
> 
> *Bei Privatgewässern in einem umfriedeten und zum Haus- und Hofbereich gehörenden Gewässer brauchst Du gar nix, weil nicht unter das Fischereigesetz fallend.
> *



Selbst das ist abhängig vom Bundesland. In Bayern darf jemand ohne Fischereischein keinerlei Angel benutzen, auch nicht im Gartenteich.

Artikel 1, Absatz 1:
Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem oberirdischen Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen und Krebse sowie Fluss-, Teich- und Perlmuscheln (Fische) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen.2Das Fischereirecht erstreckt sich auf Fischlaich und sonstige Entwicklungsformen der Fische sowie auf Fischnährtiere.

(1) Wer den Fischfang gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 1 Satz 1 ausübt, muss einen auf seinen Namen lautenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen.

Abschnitt5, Artikel 57:

(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für Personen, die *auf andere Weise als mit der Handangel*

1. als Helfer eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeins in dessen Begleitung oder
2. in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn des Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2
den Fischfang ausüben.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieviel ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Einen Fischereischein braucht man, weil das im Fischereigesetz so vorgeschrieben ist. Nix anderes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einen Fischereischein braucht man, weil das im Fischereigesetz so vorgeschrieben ist. Nix anderes.




Für die Binnenfischerei ist in NDS der Fischereischein nicht vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Selbst das ist abhängig vom Bundesland. In Bayern darf jemand ohne Fischereischein keinerlei Angel benutzen, auch nicht im Gartenteich.
> 
> Artikel 1, Absatz 1:
> Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem oberirdischen Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen und Krebse sowie Fluss-, Teich- und Perlmuscheln (Fische) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen.2Das Fischereirecht erstreckt sich auf Fischlaich und sonstige Entwicklungsformen der Fische sowie auf Fischnährtiere.
> ...



Genauso ist es. 

Das Fischereigesetz beschreibt hier lediglich in Gesetzesform die "Sozialpflicht" desjenigen, der das Eigentumsrecht "Fischerei" besitzt. Wobei der Ländergesetzgeber hier "selbstherrlich" festlegt, was sozial ist und was nicht. 

Es ging hier unabhängig davon ursprünglich um die Frage, ob sich zur  "Fischerei" im Grundgesetz verankerte Bestimmungen finden lassen oder nicht. Und das scheint mMn der Fall zu sein. Weil es auch logisch ist. 

Angeln bzw. die Fischerei teilt also das rechtliche Schicksal der Garantiertheit des Eigentums im Grundgesetz. 

*Und darüber können wir uns freuen !!!!!!!!
*
Wesentliches Merkmal des Eigentums ist die Aneignung des Ertrags. Fische sind Bodenerträge genau wie landwirtschaftliche Ernte. Deswegen sehen die Richter allein in der "Verwertung des gefangenen Fisches" im Rahmen der Nahrungsmittelproduktion als Eigentumsertrag ein "hochwertiges" Ziel, das durch das Grundgesetz geschützt ist, wie aus dem Urteil *VG Regensburg, Urteil v. 10.05.2016 – RN 4 K 16.8* eindeutig hervorgeht. Diese Argumentation in ihren Urteilen wählen sie deshalb, weil sie somit auf der sicheren Seite stehen, bzg. weitergehender Berufungs- und Revisionsinstanzen. 

oder um es andersrum auszudrücken : Wenn Peta Angeln verbieten will, versucht Peta ,  die Aufhebung eines im Grundgesetz geschützten Grundrechts zu bewerkstelligen, was einer Enteignung gleichkäme.  Der Angriff auf das Grundgesetz ist schon ne andere Nummer als die auf ein Ländergesetz. 

Wobei Thomas natürlich eindeutig recht hat, wenn er sagt, daß Fischerei nicht Angeln ist. Der Gesetzgeber und auch  Richter machen *aber bis heute keinen Unterschied zwischen Fischen und Angeln.  Und das ist doch erstmal Klasse. Zu einer Differenzierung haben sich die Gerichte trotz zigfacher Möglichkeiten bis heute nicht veranlaßt gesehen. *

Entscheidend ist bis heute vor Gericht "die Motivation" und nicht die Handlung, weil die Motivation die Handlung legitimiert, solange die Motivation selbst legitim ist.   

Weiterhin ist durch Professor Arlinghaus erwiesen, daß ein kommerziell gefangener Fisch im Begriffssinne "Fischerei" mehr Stress erleidet, als der der mit einem Angelhaken gefangen wird im Sinne des Angelns.  

Wie Professor Arlinghaus mMn richtig feststellt : Solange Fleischkonsum  in Deutschland nicht verboten wird, kann auch die Angelei nicht verboten  werden. 

Denn es gibt wohl kein Schwein auf dieser Welt, dem man nicht auch Stress und Unbehagen nachsagen könnte. 

Somit haben wir das Grundgesetz und den bundesdeutschen Fleischkonsum auf unserer Seite.  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Urteil *VG Regensburg, Urteil v. 10.05.2016 – RN 4 K 16.8* eindeutig hervorgeht.



Hierzu ergänzend, zwar OT aber sicher für den einen oder anderen interessant:

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/2014/...Hoelschers-Grundstueck-ist-nun-jagdfreie-Zone


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> Ich finde es etwas heftig, wie gegen Seggelke hier Meinung gemacht wird.
> Seine Grundaussagen sind doch absolut in Ordnung:



Seine Aussagen sind das isolierte betrachten von Nebenbaustellen..er bemerkt zwar Symptome aber übersieht/verdrängt dabei die gefährliche Grunderkrankung des DAFV:

Die fehlende Grundausrichtung PRO Angeln,PRO Angler,das fatale festhalten am Angelideologischen Müll des alten
VDSF samt dessen Verbreitung.

Die ganze Aussendarstellung wirkt wie ein Konstrukt von vorgestern,die Lobbypolitik ist ein einziges Desaster.

Zu seiner Entlastung..er hats nicht direkt zu verantworten.Er versucht "nur",den  Mist der Vorgänger und damit auch des aktuellen,lernresistenten DAFV,als Silber mit leichten Anlaufspuren zu verkaufen.

Mit einer konsequenten PRO Ausrichtung und dementsprechender Lobbyarbeit,(ja,ist mühsam und mit Klinkenputzen verbunden)wären viele dieser Nebenbaustellen gar nicht erst entstanden bzw.deutlich Sanierungsärmer ausgefallen.

Man echauffiert sich über Umstände,an deren Entstehung man durch fahrlässig schlampige "Arbeit", in nicht unerheblichen Maße mitbeteiligt ist.

Die Chancen einer beeinflussbaren Deutungshoheit,wurden hier sträflich und wehrlos der Konkurrenz überlassen.

Wir werfen unseren Gegnern/Kritikern ja vieles vor..dabei machen sie nüchtern gesehen nur,wofür sie von den Geldern ihrer Mitglieder auch bezahlt werden..präzise und effektiv ablaufende Lobbyarbeit.

Der DAFV ziehts dagegen anscheinend vor,alles mit Einsteins Definition von reinem Wahnsinn aufzuziehen:alles beim alten zu belassen und dann auf Veränderung zu hoffen..


Falls dir das Board zu tendenziös vorkommt..

Lesestoff:

https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/10/16/vom-image-des-dafv/


----------



## Muckimors (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schade, dass es soviele gibt, die es einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen. Es geht nicht um seine Meinung zu C&R.
> 
> Es geht einzig, allein und ausschließlich darum, dass der DAFV entweder nicht willens oder nicht fähig ist, sich dafür stark zu machen, dass
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Seggelke hat sich hier eine Chance entgehen lassen zu unserem Nachteil. Er hätte dem Reporter nebenbei die Milliarden an Euro für Hege, Pflege, Fischbesatz und weiß nicht was noch alles aus dem FF um die Ohren hauen müssen. 
Bei entsprechend vermögender Konditionierung des Verbandsgeschäftsführers hätte der Reporter als Verlierer aus dem Interview gehen können. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

ich hab das weiter vorn schon mal angedeutet, aber der GF ist eigentlich falsche , der gibt nur die Auffassung des BV wieder


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Wow, die Threads von 83 bis 86 haben Power! Weiter so!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich hab das weiter vorn schon mal angedeutet, aber der GF ist eigentlich falsche , der gibt nur die Auffassung des BV wieder



Korrekt,nur was legitimiert die Damen und Herren zu dieser Auffassung?

Vor allem da der BV zwar regelm.den Anspruch als Generalvertretung aller Angler/Angelfischer betont,er das aber allein schon Konstruktbedingt nicht kann..ok, mangels Ideen und ideolog.Reformwillen wäre das Thena "können" ja eh doppelt zum scheitern verurteilt.

Da beginnt doch schon die Täuscherei:

Der BV ist die Interessenvertretung der Landesverbände..pardon,die der naiv dummen LV.

Die Interessen der Angler, interessieren weder den wider besseren Wissen darüber blubbernden BV,noch die darin organisierten LV Restmitglieder.

Populistisches Marktschreiergehabe..und wenn man sich doch mal an etwas Alibipolitik wagt,gehts promt in die Hose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ..und wenn man sich doch mal an etwas Alibipolitik wagt,gehts promt in die Hose.


Das ist das, was mir Angst macht.

Man braucht selbstverständlich eine gute, zielstrebige, kompetente und am Angeln und Anglern ausgerichtete angelpolitische Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeitsorganisation im Bund und für Europa (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649)..

Ganz sicher NICHT braucht man als Angler aber den DAFV, wenn so inkompetent und am Ende anglerfeindlich agiert wird.

Warum das der GF macht, der dazu nicht nur augenscheinlich nicht in der Lage ist, sondern laut Organigramm auch nicht zuständig (wären nämlich Frau Dr. oder Struppe für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der GF im DAFV ist nur ne besser Sekretärin (siehe auch damals die Auschreibung)), das ist ne interne Geschichte..

Ist das Interview von oben (Präsidentin) nicht abgesegnet, kann es auch jederzeit ja auch wieder einkassiert werden.

Wäre es aber so abgesegnet, macht sich auch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und mit ihr der gesamte DAFV, die faktisch falschen Aussagen im Interview wie die Grundphilosophie Angeln nur zur Verwertung zu eigen.

Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie Leute untergehen, die nicht mal die grundlegenden Dinge wissen (wie bei Schonzeit etc., Ländersache und eben nicht so wie von Seggelke beschrieben, Zielfischgenauigkeit etc.), wenn die dann knallharten Profis vom NABU, BUND oder von Behörden oder Ministerien in Verhandlungen  gegenüber sitzen.

Beim Thema Angelverbote FFH-Gebiete (Fehmarnbelt) sah man ja schon, wie sich (je nach Sichtweise) die DAFVler über den Tisch ziehen liessen oder DAFV und Konsorten  die Angler verraten haben, als sie nach Berlin gereist sind (auch Baglimit Dorsch etc.):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322164
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505

Da war der GF Seggelke noch nicht dabei, um das gleich klar zu sagen - aber mit dem Interview in der WELT fügt er sich da nahtlos in die etwas eigene "DAFV-Welt" ein.

Egal woher sie kommen werden, bei den nächsten "Verhandlungen" (abnicken??) von Angelverboten, egal wo, egal mit wem, habe ich persönlich auf Basis solch fachlich so schlechter Leute wie beim DAFV als "Verhandler" bei Behörden und Gesetzgebern, ein ganz ungutes Gefühl im Magen....

Und leider musste ich bisher mit (fast) allen Annahmen zum DAFV und seinen ihn weiterhin trotzdem tragenden und bezahlenden Landesverbänden an Ende immer recht behalten.

Dass das verrottete System der als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV und seiner LV sich aber eben keine "Revoluzzer" als Mitarbeiter sucht, sondern von denen Loyalität erwarten darf und muss (man stelle sich vor, der GF oder andere Hauptamtler würden z. B. am Sturz des Präsidiums oder Präsidenten arbeiten oder vorgegebene Linien nicht beachten, denen zuwider handeln oder die gar umstossen wollen - (fristlose) Kündigung) , das sollte auch jedem einigermaßen klar denkenden Menschen bewusst sein.....


----------



## Kukulcan (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schade, dass es soviele gibt, die es einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen. Es geht nicht um seine Meinung zu C&R.
> 
> Es geht einzig, allein und ausschließlich darum, dass der DAFV entweder nicht willens oder nicht fähig ist, sich dafür stark zu machen, dass
> 
> ...



 Achso, ich dachte immer Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht sei C&R.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

c+r bedeutet zunächst nur fangen und zurücksetzen - unabhängig vom Grund und Motivation, auch wenn man auf Grund Schonbestimmungen zurücksetzen MUSS (sieht ja selbst Europa so, so dass deutsche Behörden das extra noch klarstellen müssen, dass sie das anders sehen (S-H): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312218)

Stimmt, sharpo, auch da haben die Verbände (DAFV wie Vorgänger, vor allem VDSF) schon versagt, die das entweder mangels Ahnung vom praktischen Angeln selber nicht richtig wussten und sich so die Deutungshoheit der Begriffe nehmen liessen, oder die machten das bewusst, um ihre Tierschutzphilosophie gegen Angler durchzusetzen.

C+R könnt ihr aber gerne hier ausführlich diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag gelöscht weil ich keine C&R OffTopic Diskussion los treten wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

hatte ja den Link schon drin zum richtigen Thread.

;-))


----------



## Deiwel666 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Da der DAFV zum 01.03.2017 ja nun einen Mitarbeiter einstellen möchte der auch qualifizierte Interviews geben kann, ist die Wertigkeit von Seggelke klar definiert...

"Der Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) sucht zum 01.03.2017 einen  hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter (m/w) für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit,  verbandsinterne Kommunikation und fachliche
Stellungnahmen für die Hauptgeschäftsstelle in Berlin.
Ausgeschrieben ist eine Vollzeitstelle. Fühlen Sie sich angesprochen?"


----------



## kaffeefreund (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Ich weiß, ich mache mich jetzt unbeliebt... 
Aber kann mir hier einer der Protagonisten mal "für Doofe" erklären, warum genau das Angeln - und zwar explizit unabhängig von der Verwertungsabsicht! - "_eine sinnvolle, naturnahe und kulturell wie soziologisch sinnvolle Tätigkeit ist und als solche anerkannt_" werden sollte? 

Wenn nämlich die Verwertungsabsicht unerheblich bzw. außen vor sein soll, dann schlage ich als Alternative das Angeln ohne Köder vor. Naturnah, kulturell und soziologisch sinnvoll und außerdem kommt keinerlei Tier zu Schaden. Perfekt!


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Und wenn sie Steve Jobs oder Beate Uhse wieder ausbuddeln oder Jack Ma & Bill Gates anwerben, einzelne Personen können keinen falsch konstruierten Schrott-LKW aus einem 10m tiefen Sumpfloch ziehen.

Diese Karre wird nie laufen,
schon gar nicht in Richtung Anglerinteressen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

@kaffeefreund
Lies dein Posting bitte nochmal..du kommst auf deinen Denkfehler


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mache mich jetzt unbeliebt...
> Aber kann mir hier einer der Protagonisten mal "für Doofe" erklären, warum genau das Angeln - und zwar explizit unabhängig von der Verwertungsabsicht! - "_eine sinnvolle, naturnahe und kulturell wie soziologisch sinnvolle Tätigkeit ist und als solche anerkannt_" werden sollte?
> 
> Wenn nämlich die Verwertungsabsicht unerheblich bzw. außen vor sein soll, dann schlage ich als Alternative das Angeln ohne Köder vor. Naturnah, kulturell und soziologisch sinnvoll und außerdem kommt keinerlei Tier zu Schaden. Perfekt!



Und was Angelst Du dann?

Frische Luft?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Hallo RuhrfischerPG
Hallo miteinander



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @kaffeefreund
> Lies dein Posting bitte nochmal..du kommst auf deinen Denkfehler



Was für ein Denkfehler?

Schon mal was von "teasing" gehört?

Ist eine eigene Disziplin innerhalb der Anglerschaft.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Mensch Robert, das ist doch Humbug und selbst unter Fliegenfischern nicht mal im Promillebereich vertreten - was soll das denn und was hat das letztlich hier mit dem Thema zu tun?
Das ist nämlich:
Ein unfähiger, nicht ansatzweise faktensicherer Geschäftsführerdes DAFV haut anglerfeindliche Interviews in einem großen überregionalen Medium raus.

Er hätte statt dessen z. B. auch so antworten können:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch so antworten auf die Fragen der Welt z. B.:
> _Wie verbreitet ist die Methode Catch and Release, das Abhaken und wieder Freilassen geangelter Fische?_
> --------------
> Weltweit ist das eine geschätzte Praxis zum Erhalt der Bestände, teilweise explizit vorgeschrieben. In Deutschland ist auch das zurücksetzen nicht maßiger Fische oder wenn man Fische in der Schonzeit gefangen hat, zwingend vorgeschrieben. Nur in den Ländern Bayern und Schleswig Holstein ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische laut Landesrecht nicht zulässig. Aus angeblichen Tierschutzgründen MUSS man in diesen Ländern jeden Fisch (in Bayern sogar unabhängig der Verwertungsmöglichkeit) töten. Selbst in der Schweiz, mit einem mindestens so strengen Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland,  auch mit der Vorgabe maßige Fische zu entnehmen, hat die Schweizer Bundesregierung erkannt, dass dies kontraproduktiv ist und stellte Natur- und Bestandsschutz ausdrücklich über individuellem Tierschutz und gab in einer Anweisung den Kantonen vor, diese Entscheidung zum zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische daher dem einzelnen Angler zu überlassen und nicht rechtlich bindend das Töten vorzuschreiben.
> ...


----------



## kaffeefreund (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und was Angelst Du dann?
> 
> Frische Luft?



Ich persönlich gehe immer mit dem Gedanken zum Angeln, einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich mir dann auch lecker in die Pfanne hauen kann. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

zur C+R - Debatte gehts hier lang:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## kaffeefreund (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zur C+R - Debatte gehts hier lang:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563



Natürlich. 
Leider ist die C+R Debatte nahezu untrennbar mit den hier diskutierten unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zwischen AB und Verband etc. verknüpft, sie ist sozusagen essentieller Teil des Problems und der Diskrepanzen. Insofern wird sich der Streit - leider - auch hier nicht lösen lassen. 

In diesem Sinne: Petri!|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Leider ist die C+R Debatte nahezu untrennbar mit den hier diskutierten unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zwischen AB und Verband etc. verknüpft, sie ist sozusagen essentieller Teil des Problems und der Diskrepanzen.


ja logo, weil eben keiner den mors inne büx hat zu sagen - ja, wir angeln, weil wir´s einfach geil finden -
geht heute nicht, ist pfui, klar.

du kannst den fisch nicht aus dem wasser singen, so einfach ist das und noch einfacher, wo ist der unterschied in der sache ansich, zwischen dem zurücksetzen eines geschonten, untermaßigen fisches und dem eines nicht geschonten maßigen?

und jetzt bitte nich´, "das schreibt uns der gestzgeber eben so vor."


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe immer mit dem Gedanken zum Angeln, einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich mir dann auch lecker in die Pfanne hauen kann. Ganz einfach.



ich auch. Nur leider Angel ich keine verwertbaren Fische.
Mal zu gross, mal zu klein, mal zu verseucht, mal nicht mein Zielfisch...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Leider ist die C+R Debatte nahezu untrennbar mit den hier diskutierten unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zwischen AB und Verband etc. verknüpft, sie ist sozusagen essentieller Teil des Problems und der Diskrepanzen. Insofern wird sich der Streit - leider - auch hier nicht lösen lassen.



Wie oft noch?

Es machen weder die Mehrheit der AB  User,noch die Mehrheit der Angler daraus eine Debatte!

DAS essentielle Problem, ist die zu diesem "Thema" vorherrschende Dauerparanoia der Verbände !

Ideologische Sippenhaft nenne ich das

Man ist ja nicht einmal in der Lage(oder unwillig stur?),Begrifflichkeiten zu trennen bzw richtig zu interpretieren.

Falls möglich,besinn dich mal zurück: Dieser Irrsinn hat nämlich lange,lange vor den Big Fish Hochglanzmagazinen,
YT und FB begonnen.

Auch hier(mal wieder) hatte seinerzeit der damalige BV nix anderes zu tun,als vollkommen überflüssig und vorauseilend peu a peu Umstände zu ächten,welche entweder nie ein nennenswertes Problem darstellten bzw dann erst zu einem echten-dummer-
weise aber Hausgemachten(!) Problem wurden.

Und das recht nachhaltig..die "Konkurrenz "erfreut sich daran noch heute.

Das war,ist und bleibt Lobbyarbeit zum
wegrennen..kontraproduktive Desaster

Das seit gefühlten 30 Jahre anhaltende Drama dt.Verbände,egal ob UR VDSF oder die "Inhaltlich"(Leere ?)identische 2.0 Variante von heute:



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Populistisches Marktschreiergehabe..und wenn man sich doch mal an etwas Alibipolitik wagt,gehts promt in die Hose.




Wir beschäftigen uns dank diesem Verband mit Problemen,die wir ohne diese "speziell" tickende Truppe SO nicht hätten.


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich auch. Nur leider Angel ich keine verwertbaren Fische.
> Mal zu gross, mal zu klein, mal zu verseucht, mal nicht mein Zielfisch...




Stell Dir vor, ein Kaffeefreund zu sein, weil Du den Kaffee so gerne riechst, aber niemals trinken würdest.
Es soll nämlich tatsächlich Angler geben, die Fische gerne angeln aber nicht gerne töten und erst recht nicht verspeisen.

Wieso ist es keine "sinnvolle Verwertung", in schönes Foto von einem Fisch machen zu wollen, um z.B. später mal seinen Enkeln zu zeigen, wie sowas ausgesehen hat?
Wer maßt sich an, anderen sagen zu dürfen, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht, sofern es nicht durch klare gesetzliche Regelungen eingeschränkt ist (wobei wir wieder beim GG wären)?

Ich bin zwar auch überzeugter Kochtopfangler, aber deshalb maße ich mir doch nicht an, irgendeinem Angler irgendwas vorzuschreiben, was er mit seinen gefangenen Fischen zu machen hat. 
Und deshalb lasse ich mir auch nicht von irgendeinem Verband, dem ich noch nichtmal angehöre, irgendwas in dieser Hinsicht vorschreiben.:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

*"Tierschutzgesetz* *§ 1 *
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."

Ich bin nicht unmündig und kann Verantwortung tragen.
Einen vernünftigen Grund habe ich auch: Angeln, weil es mir in meiner Persönlichkeit und deren Entfaltung gut tut.
Und ich füge keinem Fisch dabei Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zu.
Auch nicht und eben nicht durch Zurücksetzen.
Eben im Gegenteil: Für mich wäre es unvernünftig den einen oder anderen Fisch zu töten ...

... zu töten weil
- Angelverbände mich entmündigen und mir für mein Tun die Verantwortung nehmen und denken, in Gutsherrenart über mich zu bestimmen, indem sie mir vorschreiben wollen, was für mich vernünftig ist
- Angelverbände behaupten, ich würde Fischen Schmerz zufügen auch wenn sie selbst wissen und veröffentlichen, dass Fische nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Studien keinen Schmerz empfinden und ein sorgfältig entfernter Haken bei einen Fisch zu keiner gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigung führt. (GF Seggelke, DAFV)
  - Angelverbände behaupten in vorjahrhundert schimmlig modernder Art, Angler gehen angeln um Fische zum Essen zu bekommen, obwohl dies absolut unvernünftig wäre, weil die Kosten und der Zeitaufwand für einen gefangenen Fisch in höchst unvernünftiger Relation zum Kauf eines Fisches in dem Tiefkühlregal von Aldi und Edeka oder an der Frischtheke in der Nordseehalle steht.
  Der Vorteil einer Fischtheke ist, dass ich selektiv den Fisch nehmen kann, den ich will, Anglerverbände aber wollen mich zwingen den Fisch zu nehmen, den ich gar nicht will, weil er nicht mein Zielfisch ist. Ich soll ihn GEGEN §1 Tierschutzgesetz töten, obwohl ich sein Leben ja in meiner Verantwortung als Mitgeschöpf schützen will.


Ob ich strikt entnehmen will, selektiv entnehmen will, gar nicht entnehmen will:



  Niemand kann mir meine Verantwortung nehmen, vernünftig nach §1 Tierschutzgesetz zu handeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mache mich jetzt unbeliebt...
> Aber kann mir hier einer der Protagonisten mal "für Doofe" erklären, warum genau das Angeln - und zwar explizit unabhängig von der Verwertungsabsicht! - "_eine sinnvolle, naturnahe und kulturell wie soziologisch sinnvolle Tätigkeit ist und als solche anerkannt_" werden sollte?



Ich halte Dich zwar nicht für Doof, aber hast Du schonmal überlegt dass Angeln, neben der Jagd, wohl zu den ältesten Handlungen der Menschheit gehört? Und dass Angeln, auch und grade ohne den unabdingbaren Willen zur Verwertung, jahrhundertealte Tradition hat ? Einehrgehend mit einer ständigen Weiterentwicklung und einem hohen kulturellen Faktor versehen?

Schau mal hier:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immaterielles_Kulturerbe

Da gehört angeln eigentlich unbedingt dazu. Das wäre mal ein Ziel eines Anglerverbandes.


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Die Frage


kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mache mich jetzt unbeliebt...
> Aber kann mir hier einer der Protagonisten mal "für Doofe" erklären, warum genau das Angeln - und zwar explizit unabhängig von der Verwertungsabsicht! - "_eine sinnvolle, naturnahe und kulturell wie soziologisch sinnvolle Tätigkeit ist und als solche anerkannt_" werden sollte?
> ...


ist weder doof, noch unberechtigt.
Beruht aber auf einem Verständnisfehler.

Es geht überhaupt _nicht_ darum 'Verwertung' _auszuschließen_,
sondern darum, dass es _viele weitere gleichwertige Gründe_ gibt Angeln zu praktizieren.
Die ausschließliche Reduzierung auf diesen einen Grund (+ noch den zweiten 'Hege') ist sachlich falsch, ausschließlich ideologisch geprägt und birgt enorme Risiken für die Angelei an sich.
Aber das ist dann wirklich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Muckimors (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> weil keiner den *mors* inne büx hat



Doch einer : Mucki-*mors #6

*Angeln kann dich somit lehren, "Loslassen zu können" quasi als psychotherapeutischer Lernaspekt wenn man sich darin übt, einen Fisch zurück in sein Wasser zu entlassen.  

aber im Ernst jetzt, Angeln ist schlicht und einfach mehr, als die Absicht, einen Fisch essen zu wollen. Das muß ein Verband mehr als deutlich rüberbringen..

Und der eingangs als Witz gedachte passus ist vielleicht gar nicht so abwegig. Der Mensch kann durch das Angeln und Zurücksetzen lernen, daß er sich nicht alles aneignen bzw. in den Hals stecken muß, wozu er das Recht hat. Denn genau über dieses Verhalten läßt sich ein respektvoller und achtsamer Umgang mit Tieren lernen. Ein junger Angler lernt, daß Überlegenheit nicht bedeutet, daß diese Überlegenheit immer mit einem Nachteil, ja sogar mit dem Tod des unterlegenen ausgehen muß.  Höherwertige Interessen über die des berechtigten ( bzw. geforderten ) Totschlagens stellen zu können als Sozialisierungsergebnis des Angelns  Da muß ja jeder noch so bemühte Lehrer oder Psychotherapeut vor Neid erblassen  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

mit der Argumentationslinie würde ich eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen, die Sachen hat einen Haken:q:m
 vor dem Zurücksetzen notwendig


----------



## Muckimors (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Auf der Facebookseite von Matze Koch habe ich seinen Slogan entdeckt : 

*Angeln ist meine Leidenschaft, Jesus mein Leben !

*Rums, habe ich mir gedacht, daß hat gesessen. Respekt !

Was könnte ich denn schreiben ? |kopfkrat

*" In meinen Adern fließt zwar kein blaues Blut, aber trotzdem haben Prinz Charles und ich das gleiche Hobby : Angeln *#6

Was mir gerade auffällt, die Liste wird immer länger : Nun haben wir nicht nur das Grundgesetz und den bundesdeutschen Fleischkonsum auf unserer Seite, sondern auch noch Jesus und Prinz Charles..


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

ja so manche Promi Vermarktung wäre schon gut


----------



## Ørret (24. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Der Blinker berichtet auch zu dem Thema

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...-kritisiert-klaus-augenthaler-fuer-wels-fang/


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der Blinker berichtet auch zu dem Thema
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...-kritisiert-klaus-augenthaler-fuer-wels-fang/



Hallo,

über dem Bild steht: "dass er um eine Anzeige herumgekommen ist". Weiter unten ist es dann richtig erläutert, aber meine Herren das ist wieder ein Stuß. Auch hat er kein Bußgeld zahlen müssen. Das Verfahren wurde gegen eine Auflage (Geldzahlung) eingestellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Da muss ich die Kollegen in Schutz nehmen.

Die Printpresse für Angler hat sich jahrelang nicht um Angelpolitik gekümmert, die müssen sich da erst einarbeiten.

Zudem ist das für das ernste Thema hier (Versagen des DAFV, falsche Fakten, falsche Richtung bei Interview) ja eh nicht relevant, ob und was der Blinker dazu schreibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Hallo Thomas,

da hast Du schon recht, nur ärgert es mich halt, wenn ich, solche, eigentlich leicht vermeidbaren Fehler/Falschinformationen lesen, hören oder sehen muß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Auch hier zeigt sich wieder die Kompetenz der DAFV-GF und die einiger Landesverbände - nur dass niemand denkt, so ein schlechtes Interview wie hier im Thema wäre irgendwie ein Versehen oder ein Einzelfall:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nur, um das nochmal eindeutig klar zu stellen:*
> Die Initiative um die EGOH, Angelkutter, Gewerbe und Tourismus unternimmt hier das, was eigentlich die dafür bezahlten Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Anglefischerei machen müssten:
> > Klare, eindeutige Ablehnung JEGLICHEN Angelverbotes
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Die werden das nicht veröffentlichen._

"...Und obwohl auch die hauptbetroffenen Verbände (DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm) auch alle in der Initiative mit aufgeführt sind..."_

2017 soll es doch den "runden Tisch Dorsch-Schutz" geben, unter "Führung des DAFV" wohlgemerkt.
Was juckt Frau Dr. noch eine Initiative?
Sie wird sich schon aussuchen, ob und wer davon demnächst evtl. an ihrem Runden Tisch sitzen und jubeln darf.


----------



## Muckimors (25. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Es ist wirklich eine Schande. In Bezug auf die "Angelverbände" war und ist meine Meinung schon immer, daß es hier in allererster Linie ums Geld geht. Erst wenn es auf Verbandsebene darum geht, daß hier ein Verband seine Kasse aus der Hand geben soll, bzw. das ein anderer Verband durch Fusion gerne eine größere Kasse hätte oder was auch immer, geht das Hauen und Stechen richtig los. Dann plötzlich erinnert man sich argumentativ daran, daß es jawohl um die Interessen der Angler gehen müsse.  

Ich mußte damals bei einem "10-Punkte-Programm" eines Landesverbandes schon schmunzeln, daß auf deren Seite veröffentlich wurde. Dieses 10-Punkte-"Programm" stellte sich dann bei genauerer Betrachtung als ein DIN A-4-Blatt dar, auf dem 10 Forderungen genannt wurden und das dann mittels 55 Cent-Briefmarke an die Landesregierung geschickt wurde. Damit war das "Programm" erledigt  

Ein Verband muß seinen Mitgliedern bei Anzeigen juristisch beiseite stehen. Sich einschalten wenn es um grundsätzliche Angriffe geht, Rechtsanwälte einschalten, Experten einschalten usw. Aber das kostet natürlich Geld, daß dann "an anderer Stelle" dringend :q fehlt, zb. bei den Personalkosten:g

Fest steht nur eines : Am Angler wird gut verdient, egal um welche Organisation es sich dabei handelt. Die eine verdient am Draufhauen, hier Peta, andere "Organisationen" daran, den Angler in Sicherheit "zu wähnen".


----------

